# 2009 BIG BOY Weekly Weigh In



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

In order to keep the Fat Boy Challenge thread from becoming cluttered, we'll post here... this replaces last years Big Boy Monday morning weigh in thread

in the old thread it was obviously a Monday morning thing... I'm just posting this as weekly... whatever day you feel works best for you, but try to keep them consistentish... mine is Thursday... that's the day the new year started on.

feel free to import your old weights... to give reference.

please post your goals and such in the Fat Boy Challenge 2009  thread

also remember this thread is meant to be encouraging... it also can help with some accountability... it's embarrassing to fall off the wagon... I know all about it... but the only way you'll make your goals is to get back on the wagon...

Good luck guys.
Mark


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
6/30/08 - 304#
7/28/08 - 310#
8/04/08 - 297#
8/25/08 - 305#
9/01/08 - 306# (started BFL on 9/03)
9/08/08 - 301#
9/15/08 - 298#
9/22/08 - 299#
10/01/08 - 297# (wed not a monday, wasn't near my scale)
10/13/08 - 294#
11/05/08 - 286#
01/05/09 307#
01/12/09 303#
01/18/09 307#

so depressing numbers... which is why I haven't posted in a while... moving all over isn't helpful... time to hit the weights and start eating right again... soon as things get more stable i'll hit the body for life plan again and do a full ride this time around


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

09-22-08 356#
09-29-08 350#
10-06-08 345#
10-13-08 339#
10-20-08 337# (tough Week)
10-27-08 328# GOOD WEEK! No idea how I pulled that off.
11-03-08 328# Halloween SUCKS. BAD week.
11-10-08 326# That puts me at 30 pounds in 2 months. I can handle that.
11-24-08 322#
12-01-08 320# WOOOOOO 10% of starting weight is OUTTA HERE! 
12-08-08 317#
12-15-08 315# 
12-22-08 319# 
12-29-08 315# 
01-19-09 319#


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Age: 39
Height: 5'10''
Start Date: Jan 14, 2009
Starting Weight: 343
Current Weight: 343
Weigh In Updates:
1-19-2009: 341
Goal Weight: Under 300
Goal Date: Dec 31, 2009
Bike:2009 Kona Hoss


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

41 years old
6 foot 2 inches
270 lbs


----------



## BOAB (Sep 11, 2008)

42 years old
6' 5"
295 lbs

2009 goal 260 lbs

This is a great idea, if nothing else to help me be accountable.

1/19/09- 295
1/26/09- 293 (but I was sick this last week and didn't do anything)


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
6/30/08 - 304#
7/28/08 - 310#
8/04/08 - 297#
8/25/08 - 305#
9/01/08 - 306# (started BFL on 9/03)
9/08/08 - 301#
9/15/08 - 298#
9/22/08 - 299#
10/01/08 - 297# (wed not a monday, wasn't near my scale)
10/13/08 - 294#
11/05/08 - 286#
01/05/09 307#
01/12/09 303#
01/18/09 307#
01/22/09 305#

ok starting on my official Thursday weigh in day... scale said i was a little low on the water %... so need to pay attention to drinking more water... started my weight training again so i should start seeing some progress...


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Here we go then 

6'2", 34 years old (used to weigh somewhere around 400, so as long as I don't get back up there, I'll be happy - ish).

1/5/09 - 290
1/12/09 - 285
1/19/09 - 281


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the thread, D!!! I think this way it keeps it simpler by narrowing down number of pages. Besides, I would guess alot of people that had posted in the last thread may not even be around anymore. Anyways...mucho appreciated!!!

Copied this from the other thread where I was so inhumanly bashed for putting it in the wrong place. LOL j/k  


Started at 384 on Jan. 1st, was at 381 last week and back up to 384 today (1-18-09).
I haven't really started any routine exercise however I'm getting ready to set up the trainer in a little while and ride around the living room. hehe

I know all the right things to do and the proper way to eat. I just have to get in the right frame of mind follow through with things even when I don't FEEL like it. 

Keep it going guys and hang in there!!! I'll update in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

12/31/08
A-30
H- 5'11
W- 330
Pant size 44

Target Weight-220
Pant size 36/34
by 12/31/09.

Ive decided to try the weight watchers point system with my workout.. im skeptical about it but il see how it goes for 6 weeks or so.. Also i decided to update every friday to see my progress.
1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323
1/30/09-321.5 *My scale sucked and was giving me 3 different readings every time i weighed in. I bought another one that according to reviews is more reliable. This new scale says i weigh 313.2. so i will start from there for Feb but according to my old scale i had a weight loss of 11.5lbs in Jan**
1/30/09-313.2
2/6/09-313.2 (superbowl weekend, Lucky i didnt change i ate like a pig)
2/13/09-310.4
2/20/09-307.2


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like you're doing great, DeVianTiCoN!! Keep up the good work.

Guess I've got to be the tattle tail now...neener neener neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeener

This is the forum for updated progress. The thread for LISTING our goals is under the "Fat Boy Challenge 2009".

Can I get a hall monitor badge now? LOL


----------



## RYNOFREERIDE (Feb 26, 2004)

36 years old
6'3"
Start weight on 1/6/09 = 271
1/20/09 = 263


----------



## roaringpanda (Jan 22, 2009)

25yo
5'9"
1/16/2009 270#

Max weight 285, 2005
Min weight 248, 2006
Target weight 200, 2011


----------



## 2l2qam (Oct 28, 2008)

current: 248ish
goal:210
goal date: 7/1/09

1-11-09:252.8
1-18-09:248.8


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

Age: 34
Height: 6'4"
Start Date: Jan 01, 2009
Starting Weight: 245
Goal Weight: 220

11/01/2009 - 242lb
18/01/2009 - 242lb (Bad week due to having a bug and feeling like s%£t)
24/01.2009 - 240lb


----------



## ThorAllMyT (Dec 27, 2007)

44 years young, 6'-2.5" goal 210 by June 09

4/1/08 260 #

8/1/08 235 #

1/24/09 252 #

The yo yo effect. 

A foot injury has prevented me from doing intense cardio.

Started circut traning and boxing on the weeknights and typically gain 5+ # when I start working out. Will do a 14 day body cleanse and cut back on the brewskies.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bentrotor (Jan 16, 2009)

Age:38
Weight 8-08 307lbs
1-24-09 263lbs
Bike: 08 Santacruz Chameleon


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Bit of a retrogression this week*

Last week Jan. 17 188.2
This week Jan. 24 189.6
Was away for two days on business and had a hard time eating right as I was with a group of people and everybody wanted to eat junk, going to be away for two days this coming week I will have to do better. My water% was up a full point from the salty foods so it could just be water weight.


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

1-18-09 384lbs
1-25-09 *373 lbs!!!!*

This feels great!!! I've had this feeling before but it's been a few years ago. All I did this week was cut my portions and lay off the crap food. I do have a job where I am pretty active but I didn't even ride or exercies this week. The weight loss was due to diet adjustments only. I don't care if it was water loss or not...11 lbs is 11 lbs.

I wan't to thank you guys for putting it out there and sharing a bit of yourselves with all of us. It really helped me flip that mental switch to be able to do what I've done this week. I'm now *living* what my signature below says instead of just saying it. Keep up the good work, fellas!!!


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

1-18-09 384lbs
1-25-09 *373 lbs!!!!*

This feels great!!! I've had this feeling before but it's been a few years ago. All I did this week was cut my portions and lay off the crap food. I do have a job where I am pretty active but I didn't even ride or exercies this week. The weight loss was due to diet adjustments only. I don't care if it was water loss or not...11 lbs is 11 lbs.

I wan't to thank you guys for putting it out there and sharing a bit of yourselves with all of us. It really helped me flip that mental switch to be able to do what I've done this week. I'm now *living* what my signature below says instead of just saying it. Keep up the good work, fellas!!!


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Age: 39
Height: 5'10''
Start Date: Jan 14, 2009
Starting Weight: 343
Weigh In Updates:
1-19-2009: 341
1-26-2009: 337
Goal Weight: Under 300
Goal Date: Dec 31, 2009
Bike:2009 Kona Hoss


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Kyoseki said:


> 1/5/09 - 290
> 1/12/09 - 285
> 1/19/09 - 281


1/26/09 - 278


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

*Monday morning weigh in*

After a couple of bad weeks (no riding due to a crash on Jan.3), I think I have got her turned around. Maybe I can stay on the "loser" side for a while.

49 years old---6' 4"---271# on New years day

01-05 - - - - 270#
01-12 - - - - 271#
01-19 - - - - 271#
01-26 - - - - 269#


----------



## jsaunder (Jul 16, 2008)

Age: 20
Height: 6'3"
Start Date: 1/12/09
Weight: 243.5#
1/26: 240#

Bike: DiamondBack Coil EX

I went on a ski trip last week with my church, so I couldn't help but eat some junk food. I think the skiing kind of made up for it though. I run 4 days a week and ride a 7mi mountain bike trail on the weekend. Mountain bike riding has got to be one of the funnest ways to loose weight.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

Jan 1, 2009 - 270 LBS
Jan 19, 2009 - 267.5 LBS - 57.78 Miles
Jan 26, 2009 - 268 LBS - 7 Miles 2 trips to the gym


----------



## Corner-Carver (Nov 20, 2008)

-5 to 275.0


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, I haven't been on her for a while. I get distracted with other stuff in winter, but it's time to come back.

I'm at 230.4 this week....looking to be<205 by July.

Lots of work to do


----------



## RYNOFREERIDE (Feb 26, 2004)

36 years old
6'3"
Start weight on 1/6/09 = 271
1/13/09 = 266
1/20/09 = 263
1/27/09 = 259


----------



## 2l2qam (Oct 28, 2008)

current: 248ish
goal:210
goal date: 7/1/09

1-11-09:252.8
1-18-09:248.8
1-25-09:247.0


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

01/15/2008= 386lbs

The new year! 
1/6/2009 = 341lbs
1/16/2009 = 336lbs
01/26/2009 = 333lbs


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

thebigred67 said:


> 41 years old
> 6 foot 2 inches
> 270 lbs


267 lbs.

2/04 268 lbs. Superbowl food and beer plus working out added more muscle.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
6/30/08 - 304#
7/28/08 - 310#
8/04/08 - 297#
8/25/08 - 305#
9/01/08 - 306# (started BFL on 9/03)
9/08/08 - 301#
9/15/08 - 298#
9/22/08 - 299#
10/01/08 - 297# (wed not a monday, wasn't near my scale)
10/13/08 - 294#
11/05/08 - 286#
01/05/09 307#
01/12/09 303#
01/18/09 307#
01/22/09 305#
*01/29/09 303.5#*

weight is down a smidge... but honestly i'm not doing much beyond riding... food is a sore subject at the moment... staying with family still so doing my own personal diet is difficult, portion control is about my only option and I've not been doing so great with that...

I REALY need to start hitting the weights and eating better... either of which will make my weight loss numbers jump significantly along with dropping body fat which is what i'm realy after... unfortunatly it's nto near as fun as hopping on the bike and going for a spin :-/ but i know it gives me a lot better results.

goto the doctor to get my blood pressure meds refilled finaly so weight will be down next week purely due to the dieretuc...

*edit 1/30/09* just went to the Dr and got weighed in there... seems my scale is a bit high... makes me feel better but it realy doesn't matter


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Age: 27
Height: 6' 1"
Starting Weight: 406 (Aug 2008)
Goal Weight: 235
Bike: 2002 Specialized Bighit

The biggest goal is to buy normal clothing not 3XL. I want to compete in a few mtb races and podium in my dirtbike race series. 

Method: Eat Right. Exercise. Stay super active. Biking, Dirt Biking, Hiking, Climbing, etc.

08-08-08 406# - 100% Fat Ass.
11-24-08 349# - (-14.0% Body Weight) Apparenty working out and eating correctly works. 
12-15-08 344# - (-15.2%) My technique of working out and eating right is working.
01-19-09 342# (-15.8%) I have not been working out because I had surgery to remove some small tumor inside of me. Still eating healthy and dropping the weight. Gonna hit the gym tonight.
01-30-09 336# (-17.2%) Hitting the gym hard. It is paying off!!!!! Just for shits and giggles I put on some jeans I haven't worn in years. They fit and aren't tight what-so-ever.


----------



## tomass15 (Jan 26, 2007)

Good job to all you guys shaving weight! 

6'2 now 210 lbs
Was 240 lbs a couple years back, was as low as 202 lbs, now seems to be muscle weight in the legs - I hope.

Hoping to enter some MTB races in the Clydesdale class, always a fun group to ride with!


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Sloooooowwww Progress*

1.24.09 189.8
1.31.09 188.8
22.5%BF
53% water
Dont understand this, was perfect on the diet and hit the gym for 5 days, was expecting a 2+ lb. loss because my belt went to its last hole this week and my 34" waist jeans are just falling off me. Must have gained more muscle to replace the lost fat. Progress is getting really slow and hard to come by as I approach the 180 mark.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

like i've said before keep track of your body measurments also... you'll know where the weight is and isn't at... muscle weighs more then fat... 

also the possibility that your diet while "spot on" isn't quite right for you anymore... as you loose weight your BMR can change.

aide note... if you post at least a few weigh ins in your post we can see trends a lot better then just week to week trends..

good luck man... you skinny little punk


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Thanks*



donalson said:


> like i've said before keep track of your body measurments also... you'll know where the weight is and isn't at... muscle weighs more then fat...
> 
> also the possibility that your diet while "spot on" isn't quite right for you anymore... as you loose weight your BMR can change.
> 
> ...


Well I was 193 on Jan. 1, so that is about a 5 lb loss this month. Last year I lost 37 pounds in about 7 months at about a 5 lb. a month average, so I guess a diet modification is in order to go any lower. I am eating about 2600 a day in five meals. Last year I hit a wall at 186 so it seems I am there again.


----------



## 2l2qam (Oct 28, 2008)

goal:210
goal date: 7/1/09

1-11-09:252.8
1-18-09:248.8
1-25-09:247
2-1-09:244


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Age: 39
Height: 5'10''
Start Date: Jan 14, 2009
Starting Weight: 343
Weigh In Updates:
1-19-2009: 341
1-26-2009: 337
Goal Weight: Under 300
Goal Date: Dec 31, 2009
Bike:2009 Kona Hoss


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

Age: 29
Height: 6'0"
Start Date: Nov 1, 2008
Starting Weight: 214
Current Weight: 208
Goal Weight: 185 (BMI of 25)

1/1/09 208
1/19/09 203
2/2/09 199

The last time I was this side of 200 was 4 years ago, and that was only for a couple of months. In reality, I haven't been consistently under 200 since I was a senior in college in 2001. Hopefully I can keep it down this time.


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Age: 39
Height: 5'10''
Start Date: Jan 14, 2009
Starting Weight: 343
Weigh In Updates:
1-19-2009: 341
1-26-2009: 337
2-02-2009: 338
Goal Weight: Under 300
Goal Date: Dec 31, 2009
Bike:2009 Kona Hoss


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

*Maybe I have her turned in the right direction*

49 years old---6' 4"---271# on New years day

01-05 - - - - 270#
01-12 - - - - 271#
01-19 - - - - 271#
01-26 - - - - 269#
02-01 - - - - 268#


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Kyoseki said:


> 1/26/09 - 278


2/2/08 279.4 - Was ill with a sinus infection for most of last week and then there was the SuperBowl yesterday.

Oh well, still under 20 stone, just


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Age: 24
Height: 6'1''
Start Date: Jan 26, 2009
Starting Weight: 230.4
Weigh In Updates:

2-03-2009: 236
Goal Weight: <205
Goal Date: July 4, 2009
Bike: 2005 Giant Boulder SE (not stock )
Comments:

Weekend out of town will make you go the wrong way on the scale:nono:


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

Age: 33
Height: 5'10
Weight: 238 (February 2nd)
Goal - 165 by January 1st , 2010

Bike: 2008 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp 29

How: Ride more and eat less

I've tried atkins, weight watchers, nutri-system, south beach, body for life. At the end of the day they are all too restrictive. What I really love to do is ride - so I'm going to do that more and simply eat less, especially when it's just a random Tuesday and nothing is going on. I'm planning on racing this spring and summer in the clyde division. The key for me will be to think and train like an athlete rather than just trying to lose weight.


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

01/15/2008= 386lbs

The new year! 
1/6/2009 = 341lbs
1/16/2009 = 336lbs
01/26/2009 = 333lbs
02/02/2009 = 332lbs


----------



## RYNOFREERIDE (Feb 26, 2004)

36 years old
6'3"
Start weight on 1/6/09 = 271.3
1/13/09 = 265.7
1/20/09 = 264.0
1/27/09 = 259.6
2/3/09 = 258.2


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
6/30/08 - 304#
7/28/08 - 310#
8/04/08 - 297#
8/25/08 - 305#
9/01/08 - 306# (started BFL on 9/03)
9/08/08 - 301#
9/15/08 - 298#
9/22/08 - 299#
10/01/08 - 297# (wed not a monday, wasn't near my scale)
10/13/08 - 294#
11/05/08 - 286#
01/05/09 307#
01/12/09 303#
01/18/09 307#
01/22/09 305#
01/29/09 303.5#
*02/05/09 297.5#*

good results this week... ate a little less/better this week, started on my weight training and rode a tad (honestly not all that much this week wasn't feeling up to it with the cold weather moving in and all :-/ but most of the weight i'll say was prob the doc getting me back on my blood pressure med which has a diuretic in it...


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey guys saw this keep up the good work it will happen. I was a big guy at one time in April 07 weighing at 265 and by July 08 I hit my goal weight of 165. Check out my story and once again good work. This from the newsletter from gym and notice the type-o of July 2007 it was actually july 2008 2008

http://www.caloriesperhour.com/forums/forum1/7659.html


----------



## TripleThreat (Jul 22, 2004)

I posted on another thread, but here's the skinny. 

1/5 235 with a mechanical scale at work.
1/12 228
1/19 225
1/26 222
2/2 220
2/5 216

Here's the kicker I got a new scale at home and saw a 208! So diff scale, shorts only, instead of work clothes etc... I know the scale is off at work but regardless I'm happy seeing the 208.

only 2 beers since Christmas, and portion control.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

scales will often be different... i've got 2 in my house that change over 10lbs... and neither are on with the one at my dr's office lol...

just for consistancy i use the one i've been using... and know that it weighs a little high so thats a good feeling haha...


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

1-18-09 384lbs

1-25-09 373 lbs!!!!

2-1-09 380 lbs :bluefrown: (bad week. inventory all week at work, long hours, pizza and high calorie foods provided daily)

2-8-09 374 lbs :thumbsup: (back on track, things looking good)


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Good Week!*



craigstr said:


> 1.24.09 189.8
> 1.31.09 188.8
> 22.5%BF
> 53% water
> Dont understand this, was perfect on the diet and hit the gym for 5 days, was expecting a 2+ lb. loss because my belt went to its last hole this week and my 34" waist jeans are just falling off me. Must have gained more muscle to replace the lost fat. Progress is getting really slow and hard to come by as I approach the 180 mark.


2.7.09 187.2
22% BF
52.5% water
I hit the gym five days and after my circuit training I did some split cardio. I would do about 20 minutes on an eliptical trainer at about 120 bpm, then do a 2.5 mile run at 6 mph (about 30 minutes) on the treadmill. This puts me under 10 pounds from my goal of 178.


----------



## 2l2qam (Oct 28, 2008)

goal:210
goal date: 7/1/09

1-11-09:252.8
1-18-09:248.8
1-25-09:247
2-1-09:244
2-8-09:242


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Age: 39
Height: 5'10''
Start Date: Jan 14, 2009
Starting Weight: 343
Weigh In Updates:
1-19-2009: 341
1-26-2009: 337
2-02-2009: 338
2-09-2009: 334
Goal Weight: Under 300
Goal Date: Dec 31, 2009
Bike:2009 Kona Hoss


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Age: 24
Height: 6'1''
Start Date: Jan 26, 2009
Starting Weight: 230.4
Weigh In Updates:

*2-03-2009: 236
*2-09-2009: 231.2​
Goal Weight: <205
Goal Date: July 4, 2009
Bike: 2009 Sette Reken and some other goodies


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

craigstr said:


> 1.24.09 189.8
> 1.31.09 188.8
> 22.5%BF
> 53% water
> Dont understand this, was perfect on the diet and hit the gym for 5 days, was expecting a 2+ lb. loss because my belt went to its last hole this week and my 34" waist jeans are just falling off me. Must have gained more muscle to replace the lost fat. Progress is getting really slow and hard to come by as I approach the 180 mark.


Do you change your workout at all or do you do the same thing all the time??? If you don't change it try throwing something different in there. When losing my weight I never did the same cardio machine more 2 times in a week. Your body could be adapting to your routine making it harder for you to burn the same amount of calories you once we able to.


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

Age: 33
Height: 5'10
Weight: 238 (February 2nd)
Goal - 165 by January 1st , 2010

Bike: 2008 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp 29

How: Ride more and eat less

I've tried atkins, weight watchers, nutri-system, south beach, body for life. At the end of the day they are all too restrictive. What I really love to do is ride - so I'm going to do that more and simply eat less, especially when it's just a random Tuesday and nothing is going on. I'm planning on racing this spring and summer in the clyde division. The key for me will be to think and train like an athlete rather than just trying to lose weight. 

2/9/09 - 239 lbs (too much beer this weekend)


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

2/9/09 - 276.4 - Much better week, broke another spoke yesterday though, I think that wheel's on it's way out, not bad for a 3 year old piece of kit though.


----------



## RYNOFREERIDE (Feb 26, 2004)

36 years old
6'3"
Start weight on 1/6/09 = 271.3
1/13/09 = 265.7
1/20/09 = 264.0
1/27/09 = 259.6
2/3/09 = 258.2
2/10/09 = 256.0

15.3 lbs. in the first five weeks. Can't complain.


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

01/15/2008= 386lbs

The new year! 
1/6/2009 = 341lbs
1/16/2009 = 336lbs
01/26/2009 = 333lbs
02/02/2009 = 332.8lbs
02/09/2009 = 329.5lbs


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3/01/08 - 335#+ (no sure on weight as scale didn't go that high)
5/19/08 - 309#
6/30/08 - 304#
7/28/08 - 310#
8/04/08 - 297#
8/25/08 - 305#
9/01/08 - 306# (started BFL on 9/03)
9/08/08 - 301#
9/15/08 - 298#
9/22/08 - 299#
10/01/08 - 297# (wed not a monday, wasn't near my scale)
10/13/08 - 294#
11/05/08 - 286#
01/05/09 307#
01/12/09 303#
01/18/09 307#
01/22/09 305#
01/29/09 303.5#
02/05/09 297.5#
*02/12/09 - 300#*

lots of excuses but no real good ones... some of it was water weight so i don't feel bad... but i was also real lazy this week... mild bout of depression (i really need to find a freakin job) and weather made it so I didn't want to do much of anything this week... should be fun this weekend out for the time trial seeing how badly this off week kills my time...


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*That will teach me*



craigstr said:


> 2.7.09 187.2
> 22% BF
> 52.5% water
> I hit the gym five days and after my circuit training I did some split cardio. I would do about 20 minutes on an eliptical trainer at about 120 bpm, then do a 2.5 mile run at 6 mph (about 30 minutes) on the treadmill. This puts me under 10 pounds from my goal of 178.


2.14.09 187.2
22% BF
52.5% water
Hit the gym five days again this week, I increased my cardio to a full 60 minutes by extending my run to 3 miles and the eliptical to 25 minutes. I was really good on my basic diet but my wife bought some ice cream, not even real ice cream, skinny cow cones and weight watchers single serving cups, we have given up ice cream completely except for saturday nights after our cheat meal we go to McDonalds and get a lowfat cone (150 calories), anyway I ended up having ice cream four nights in a row and look at the result, needless to say there will be no more ice cream in our fridge for the next six weeks until I reach my goal of 178.


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

*1-18-09* --384lbs

*1-25-09* --373 lbs!!!!

*2-1-09* --380 lbs (bad week. inventory all week at work, long hours, pizza and high calorie foods provided daily)

*2-8-09* --374 lbs (back on track, things looking good)

*2-15-09* --373lbs

I'm pleased. At least I didn't gain this time. Took the wife out for V-day breakfast yesterday and I splurged a bit but I'm still feelin' good!! Good job to all you other guys out there.:thumbsup:


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

2/2/2009 - 238
2/9/2009 - 239
2/16/2009 - 237


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

Age: 30
Height: 6'0"
Start Date: Nov 1, 2008
Starting Weight: 214
Goal Weight: 185 (BMI of 25)

1/1/09 208
1/19/09 203
2/2/09 199
2/16/09 197

Progress is slowing a bit, but I'm okay with losing a pound a week.


----------



## TitaneeNC (Jun 12, 2008)

Age: 49
Height: 5'9''
Start Date: Jan 15, 2009
Starting Weight: 328
1-20-09 321#
1-27-09 317#
2-03-09 311#
2-10-09 307#
Goal Weight: Under 225


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Kyoseki said:


> 2/9/09 - 276.4


2/16/09 - 277.8, bleh, Valentine's day.


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Age: 39
Height: 5'10''
Start Date: Jan 14, 2009
Starting Weight: 343
Weigh In Updates:
1-19-2009: 341
1-26-2009: 337
2-02-2009: 338
2-09-2009: 334
2-17-2009: 334
Goal Weight: Under 300
Goal Date: Dec 31, 2009
Bike:2009 Kona Hoss


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

01/15/2008= 386lbs

The new year! 
1/6/2009 = 341lbs
1/16/2009 = 336lbs (-5)
01/26/2009 = 333lbs (-8)
02/02/2009 = 332.8lbs (-8.2)
02/09/2009 = 329.5lbs (-11.5)
02/16/2009 = 325.0lbs (-16)


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

bigfekk said:


> Jan 1, 2009 - 270 LBS
> Jan 19, 2009 - 267.5 LBS - 57.78 Miles
> Jan 26, 2009 - 268 LBS - 7 Miles 2 trips to the gym


Feb 17, 2009 - 265 LBS - Lots of gym and spin. Took 2 weeks to lose something.


----------



## RYNOFREERIDE (Feb 26, 2004)

36 years old
6'3"
Start weight on 1/6/09 = 271.3
1/13/09 = 265.7
1/20/09 = 264.0
1/27/09 = 259.6
2/3/09 = 258.2
2/10/09 = 256.0
2/17/09 = 253.7


----------



## Krunk (Mar 30, 2004)

*Going the wrong way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Age: 37
Height: 6'2"
Start Date: Jan 16, 2009
Starting Weight: 246
Current Weight: 246
Goal Weight: 210
Goal Date: June 1, 2009
Bike: 06 Trek EX9
Reward: Santa Cruz Heckler
2-19-09: 252

No excuses......I just finished up Chemo and celebrated a little too much. Now it is time to buckle down. My Doctors are watching me like a Hawk.

Great Job everyone...any tips/motivation would be great!


----------



## Duckiller (Jan 23, 2008)

OK, I start today. I just joined WW and am going to get serious.

Age: 34
Height: 6'2"
Start Date: 2/19/2009
Starting Weight: 257
Goal: 220
Bike: Kona Dawg and Stinky, both Custom

At my worst which was about a month ago I was 272. I am a big guy and work out a lot but that is CRAZY. I have some good motivation for the next month, trip to Jamaica but after that it will be tough.


----------



## TitaneeNC (Jun 12, 2008)

Age: 49
Height: 5'9''
Start Date: Jan 15, 2009
Starting Weight: 328
1-20-09 321#
1-27-09 317#
2-03-09 311#
2-10-09 307#
2-17-09 303#
2-24-09 297#
3-17-09 287#
Goal Weight: Under 225

Next stop under 300#!
Made it


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323
1/30/09-321.5 *My scale sucked and was giving me 3 different readings every time i weighed in. I bought another one that according to reviews is more reliable. This new scale says i weigh 313.2. so i will start from there for Feb but according to my old scale i had a weight loss of 11.5lbs in Jan**
1/30/09-313.2
2/6/09-313.2 (superbowl weekend, Lucky i didnt change i ate like a pig)
2/13/09-310.4
2/20/09-307.2


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

well i weighted in at 256 today for tomorrow will not be good as i have eaten alot since i weighted in (going to be a very long night working). 

goal 235 lbs. 

i can get there with easy i just have to work on and and actually do things to get me there. if i get there i will be happy but will work to still lose more it i feel that i can and still feel comfortable. 

the reason: 

personal well being and the fact that i want to do some endurance races later in the year and losing the weight will surely help with that and i will be in better shape because of the things that i got to do to lose the weight in the first place!

good luck to you all and i will try to post weekly.

2-21-09 = 256lbs
2-28-09 = 254.4
3-7-09 = 255.4 just when i thought that i was on to something BAM i'm heavier
3-14-09= not even going to weight myself. i was bad this week. i will get back on track for next week.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Good progress*



craigstr said:


> 2.14.09 187.2
> 22% BF
> 52.5% water
> Hit the gym five days again this week, I increased my cardio to a full 60 minutes by extending my run to 3 miles and the eliptical to 25 minutes. I was really good on my basic diet but my wife bought some ice cream, not even real ice cream, skinny cow cones and weight watchers single serving cups, we have given up ice cream completely except for saturday nights after our cheat meal we go to McDonalds and get a lowfat cone (150 calories), anyway I ended up having ice cream four nights in a row and look at the result, needless to say there will be no more ice cream in our fridge for the next six weeks until I reach my goal of 178.


2.21.09 - 185.4 lbs
22% BF
53% water
Getting close! 7.4 pounds to go and 6 weeks to do it in!


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Age: 39
Height: 5'10''
Start Date: Jan 14, 2009
Starting Weight: 343
Weigh In Updates:
1-19-2009: 341
1-26-2009: 337
2-02-2009: 338
2-09-2009: 334
2-17-2009: 334
2-23-2009: 330
Goal Weight: Under 300
Goal Date: Dec 31, 2009
Bike:2009 Kona Hoss


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Age: 27
Height: 6' 1"
Starting Weight: 406 (Aug 2008)
Goal Weight: 235
Bike: 2002 Specialized Bighit

The biggest goal is to buy normal clothing not 3XL. I want to compete in a few mtb races and podium in my dirtbike race series.

Method: Eat Right. Exercise. Stay super active. Biking, Dirt Biking, Hiking, Climbing, etc.

*08-08-08 406#* - 100% Fat Ass.
*11-24-08 349#* - (-14.0% Body Weight) Apparenty working out and eating correctly works. 
*12-15-08 344#* - (-15.2%) My technique of working out and eating right is working.
*01-19-09 342# * - (-15.8%) I have not been working out because I had surgery to remove some small tumor inside of me. Still eating healthy and dropping the weight. Gonna hit the gym tonight.
*01-30-09 336#* (-17.2%) Hitting the gym hard. It is paying off!!!!! Just for shits and giggles I put on some jeans I haven't worn in years. They fit and aren't tight what-so-ever. 
*02-22-09 328#* (-19.3%) Still working :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Kyoseki said:


> 2/16/09 - 277.8, bleh, Valentine's day.


277.8 again, bah.

Must stop drinking


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

*1-18-09* --384lbs

*1-25-09 *--373 lbs!!!!

*2-1-09* --380 lbs (bad week. inventory all week at work, long hours, pizza and high calorie foods provided daily)

*2-8-09* --374 lbs (back on track, things looking good)

*2-15-09* --373lbs

*2-22-09* --376 lbs :nono: 

I wish the freakin' weather would warm up and STAY there...stoopid groundhog!!!


----------



## RYNOFREERIDE (Feb 26, 2004)

36 years old
6'3"
Start weight on 1/6/09 = 271.3
1/13/09 = 265.7
1/20/09 = 264.0
1/27/09 = 259.6
2/3/09 = 258.2
2/10/09 = 256.0
2/17/09 = 253.7
2/24/09 = 254.3

Tough week. My first bad week. I'm going to have to work harder! Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

38 yrs old, just started a fitness class at work.
1/27/09 251#
2/25/09 226.4#


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323
1/30/09-321.5 *My scale sucked and was giving me 3 different readings every time i weighed in. I bought another one that according to reviews is more reliable. This new scale says i weigh 313.2. so i will start from there for Feb but according to my old scale i had a weight loss of 11.5lbs in Jan**
1/30/09-313.2
2/6/09-313.2 (superbowl weekend, Lucky i didnt change i ate like a pig)
2/13/09-310.4
2/20/09-307.2
2/27/09-303.6
Total loss of 10lbs for Feb..


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

*1-18-09* --384lbs

*1-25-09 *--373 lbs!!!!

*2-1-09* --380 lbs (bad week. inventory all week at work, long hours, pizza and high calorie foods provided daily)

*2-8-09* --374 lbs (back on track, things looking good)

*2-15-09* --373lbs

*2-22-09* --376 lbs :nono: 

*3-1-09* --374 lbs Better direction but I'm starting to get lazy with my self control.


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Age: 39
Height: 5'10''
Start Date: Jan 14, 2009
Starting Weight: 343
Weigh In Updates:
1-19-2009: 341
1-26-2009: 337
2-02-2009: 338
2-09-2009: 334
2-17-2009: 334
2-23-2009: 330
3-02-2009: 331
Goal Weight: Under 300
Goal Date: Dec 31, 2009
Bike:2009 Kona Hoss


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*No change*



craigstr said:


> 2.21.09 - 185.4 lbs
> 22% BF
> 53% water
> Getting close! 7.4 pounds to go and 6 weeks to do it in!


Was out of town for three days and it is hard to follow a diet when you are on the road!


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

Age: 30
Height: 6'0"
Start Date: Nov 1, 2008
Starting Weight: 214
Goal Weight: 185 (BMI of 25)

1/1/09 208
1/19/09 203
2/2/09 199
2/16/09 197
3/2/09 195

I'm happy I didn't gain any weight in the last couple of weeks. I went 8 days with no exercise due to a cold, and also had a few pretty bad eating days.


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Kyoseki said:


> 277.8 again, bah.
> 
> Must stop drinking


270.0 this morning.

I guess the tapeworm must have kicked in or something, but that put me back on track for losing 10 lbs a month


----------



## RYNOFREERIDE (Feb 26, 2004)

36 years old
6'3"
Start weight on 1/6/09 = 271.3
1/13/09 = 265.7
1/20/09 = 264.0
1/27/09 = 259.6
2/3/09 = 258.2
2/10/09 = 256.0
2/17/09 = 253.7
2/24/09 = 254.3
3/3/09 = 253.4


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

01/15/2008= 386lbs

The new year! 
1/6/2009 = 341lbs
1/16/2009 = 336lbs (-5)
01/26/2009 = 333lbs (-8)
02/02/2009 = 332.8lbs (-8.2)
02/09/2009 = 329.5lbs (-11.5)
02/16/2009 = 325.0lbs (-16)
03/01/2009 = 321.0lbs (-20)


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323
1/30/09-321.5 *My scale sucked and was giving me 3 different readings every time i weighed in. I bought another one that according to reviews is more reliable. This new scale says i weigh 313.2. so i will start from there for Feb but according to my old scale i had a weight loss of 11.5lbs in Jan**
1/30/09-313.2
2/6/09-313.2 (superbowl weekend, Lucky i didnt change i ate like a pig)
2/13/09-310.4
2/20/09-307.2
2/27/09-303.6
Total loss of 10lbs for Feb..
3/6/09-302.2 (meh)


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

Age: 28
Height: 6'3"
Start Date: March 8, 2009
Starting Weight: 258
Goal Weight: Under 200

3/8/09 258lbs


----------



## lachamp262 (Mar 8, 2009)

Age: 24
Height: 6'5
Weight: 258
Goal: 210

When I was in the military I got on a pretty intense work out set up and loved how I felt. When I got out I also got married, started working a job that didn't force you to work out, and pretty well just stopped working out. I have bought all kinds of work out stuff and used it for a week or two and then it just gets put up. The only thing I enjoyed doing was biking and then I broke my cheapo, so I am now looking to buy a new one (F5 or 29er going tomorrow to look at both!!). I know what to do and can tell everyone in the world how to do it, but I cant stick with it to save my life. Great thread-Helps to keep everyone accountable!!!


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

01/15/2008= 386lbs

The new year! 
1/6/2009 = 341lbs
1/16/2009 = 336lbs (-5)
01/26/2009 = 333lbs (-8)
02/02/2009 = 332.8lbs (-8.2)
02/09/2009 = 329.5lbs (-11.5)
02/16/2009 = 325.0lbs (-16)
03/01/2009 = 321.0lbs (-20)
03/09/2009 = 318.0lbs (-23)


----------



## lachamp262 (Mar 8, 2009)

Those are some really good numbers!!! Keep it up. Are you just bikeing and watching what you eat??


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Age: 39
Height: 5'10''
Start Date: Jan 14, 2009
Starting Weight: 343
Weigh In Updates:
1-19-2009: 341
1-26-2009: 337
2-02-2009: 338
2-09-2009: 334
2-17-2009: 334
2-23-2009: 330
3-02-2009: 331
3-09-2009: 328
Goal Weight: Under 300
Goal Date: Dec 31, 2009
Bike:2009 Kona Hoss


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Ooops double post.


----------



## RYNOFREERIDE (Feb 26, 2004)

36 years old
6'3"
Start weight on 1/6/09 = 271.3
1/13/09 = 265.7
1/20/09 = 264.0
1/27/09 = 259.6
2/3/09 = 258.2
2/10/09 = 256.0
2/17/09 = 253.7
2/24/09 = 254.3
3/3/09 = 253.4
3/10/09 = 251.8


----------



## Zen30 (Jan 24, 2009)

Height - 5'9
Weight - 259.2 (Feb 10th 09)
Goal - 210 by xams
Which is only about 5 1/2 pound loss a month

Sold my bike in oct of last year to get the cash for my new bike, thinking that I would get my new bike Nov/dec time (ordered it sep). Got it at last, end of feb. 
So from now on lots of riding and as soon as cash will allow (Got a trek remedy 9 so I am now broke) I am going to join a gym.
To everyone on this thread - Dont let a bad day/week beat you, Just get back on the bike or in the gym, grab a hand full of flab and tell it to kiss its ass goodbye.

Good luck guys and c u on the 17th for my next weigh in.
Zen


----------



## MC Gusto (Feb 5, 2007)

*it begins*

ok, i got to get into this. just bought a scale and im 291.4 lbs. heaviest ever. 
age: 35
height: 6 ft
weight: 291.4


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323
1/30/09-321.5 *My scale sucked and was giving me 3 different readings every time i weighed in. I bought another one that according to reviews is more reliable. This new scale says i weigh 313.2. so i will start from there for Feb but according to my old scale i had a weight loss of 11.5lbs in Jan**
1/30/09-313.2
2/6/09-313.2 (superbowl weekend, Lucky i didnt change i ate like a pig)
2/13/09-310.4
2/20/09-307.2
2/27/09-303.6
Total loss of 10lbs for Feb..
3/6/09-302.2 (meh)
3/13/09-301.2 (DAMMIT!)


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Age: 39
Height: 5'10''
Start Date: Jan 14, 2009
Starting Weight: 343
Weigh In Updates:
1-19-2009: 341
1-26-2009: 337
2-02-2009: 338
2-09-2009: 334
2-17-2009: 334
2-23-2009: 330
3-02-2009: 331
3-09-2009: 328
3-16-2009: 329
Goal Weight: Under 300
Goal Date: Dec 31, 2009
Bike:2009 Kona Hoss


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

Age: 30
Height: 6'0"
Start Date: Nov 1, 2008
Starting Weight: 214
Goal Weight: 185 (BMI of 25)

1/1/09 208
1/19/09 203
2/2/09 199
2/16/09 197
3/2/09 195
3/16/09 192

Still losing at about a pound a week. I think I can do a bit better by eating better on the weekends. There have been several weekends when I've given a pound back.


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

01/15/2008= 386lbs

The new year! 
1/6/2009 = 341lbs
1/16/2009 = 336lbs (-5)
01/26/2009 = 333lbs (-8)
02/02/2009 = 332.8lbs (-8.2)
02/09/2009 = 329.5lbs (-11.5)
02/16/2009 = 325.0lbs (-16)
03/01/2009 = 321.0lbs (-20)
03/09/2009 = 318.0lbs (-23)
03/16/2009 = 319.0lbs (-22) was out of town for 3 days, guess the beer didnt help!


----------



## MC Gusto (Feb 5, 2007)

3-19-2009
weight: 290

dropped 1 pound which sucks. ive been eating 500-700 less calories and been weight lifting and speed walking 5 days a week. on the plus side i had to put a new hole in my belt.


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Age: 27
Height: 6' 1"
Starting Weight: 406 (Aug 2008)
Goal Weight: 235
Bike: 2002 Specialized Bighit

The biggest goal is to buy normal clothing not 3XL. I want to compete in a few mtb races and podium in my dirtbike race series.

Method: Eat Right. Exercise. Stay super active. Biking, Dirt Biking, Hiking, Climbing, etc.

*08-08-08 406#* - 100% Fat Ass.
*11-24-08 349#* - (-14.0% *Body Weight*) Apparenty working out and eating correctly works. 
*12-15-08 344#* - (-15.2%) My technique of working out and eating right is working.
*01-19-09 342# * - (-15.8%) I have not been working out because I had surgery to remove some small tumor inside of me. Still eating healthy and dropping the weight. Gonna hit the gym tonight.
*01-30-09 336#* (-17.2%) Hitting the gym hard. It is paying off!!!!! Just for shits and giggles I put on some jeans I haven't worn in years. They fit and aren't tight what-so-ever. 
*02-22-09 328#* (-19.3%) Still working :thumbsup:
*03-19-09 325#* (-20.0%) After some lazy weeks but of eating well and some rides moto and pedal im still going strong! I bought some 42" Levi's this weekend. I can't remember when I last fit into some 42's. Its scary, but also a joyful thing too


----------



## Zen30 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi guys
A few days late with this update but here gos

Starting weight - 259.2 (march 10th, put feb by mistake on last post)
253 March 20th

A good loss in a little over a week, But I always lose a fair bit in the first few weeks of any diet or extra training. Then it gets much harder to get the weight off and I have to be much more careful with my eating.

c u next week


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

MC Gusto said:


> 3-19-2009
> weight: 290
> 
> dropped 1 pound which sucks. ive been eating 500-700 less calories and been weight lifting and speed walking 5 days a week. on the plus side i had to put a new hole in my belt.


How many calories are you eating a day???


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323
1/30/09-321.5 *My scale sucked and was giving me 3 different readings every time i weighed in. I bought another one that according to reviews is more reliable. This new scale says i weigh 313.2. so i will start from there for Feb but according to my old scale i had a weight loss of 11.5lbs in Jan**
1/30/09-313.2
2/6/09-313.2 (superbowl weekend, Lucky i didnt change i ate like a pig)
2/13/09-310.4
2/20/09-307.2
2/27/09-303.6
Total loss of 10lbs for Feb..
3/6/09-302.2 (meh)
3/13/09-301.2 (DAMMIT!)
3/20/09-298.6 (WOOT! havent been under 300 in a few years, Truly momentous)


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

/\ /\ congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

thnx.. 88 more lbs to where i want 2 be..


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

/\ /\ Time and Patience... Time and Patience.... Young Grasshopper


----------



## RYNOFREERIDE (Feb 26, 2004)

36 years old
6'3"
Start weight on 1/6/09 = 271.3
1/13/09 = 265.7
1/20/09 = 264.0
1/27/09 = 259.6
2/3/09 = 258.2
2/10/09 = 256.0
2/17/09 = 253.7
2/24/09 = 254.3
3/3/09 = 253.4
3/10/09 = 251.8
3/17/09 = 252.5
3/24/09 = 250.7


----------



## TitaneeNC (Jun 12, 2008)

Age: 49
Height: 5'9''
Start Date: Jan 15, 2009
Starting Weight: 328
1-20-09 321#
1-27-09 317#
2-03-09 311#
2-10-09 307#
2-17-09 303#
2-24-09 297#
3-17-09 287#
3-24-09 284#
3-31-09 281#
Goal Weight: Under 225


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Age: 39
Height: 5'10''
Start Date: Jan 14, 2009
Starting Weight: 343
Weigh In Updates:
1-19-2009: 341
1-26-2009: 337
2-02-2009: 338
2-09-2009: 334
2-17-2009: 334
2-23-2009: 330
3-02-2009: 331
3-09-2009: 328
3-16-2009: 329
3-23-2009: 327
Goal Weight: Under 300
Goal Date: Dec 31, 2009
Bike:2009 Kona Hoss


----------



## jarHunter (Mar 20, 2009)

Im new to the sport but loving it so far. Trying to get rid of my old football weight Here are my stats:

23 Years old
6'5

Starting 3/16 = 297
3/23 = 290


----------



## MC Gusto (Feb 5, 2007)

288.4 lbs

been working on this like a dog. im eating 3 small meals plus 2-3 protein shakes with a handfull of carrots. i was really hoping i would lose more weight so far. hopefully im counteracting the weight loss with muscle. i dont think ive broke 1700 cals since i started 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Mc your stats are 35yrs, 6ft, 288 and working out 5 days a week correct. If so your daily maintenance calories is around 3500 calories. Your rmr is 2279 & BMR is 2540 do not go below these numbers. I'm willing to bet if you slowly up your calories to around those numbers you will see weight come off. By under eating you could be slowing down your metabolism hence the no weight loss


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Age: 27
Height: 6' 1"
Starting Weight: 406 (Aug 2008)
Goal Weight: 235ish
Bike: 2002 Specialized Bighit

The biggest goal is to buy normal clothing not 3XL. I want to compete in a few mtb races and podium in my dirtbike race series.

Method: Eat Right. Exercise. Stay super active. Biking, Dirt Biking, Hiking, Climbing, etc.

*08-08-08 406#* - 100% Fat Ass.
*11-24-08 349#* - (-14.0% *Body Weight*) Apparenty working out and eating correctly works. 
*12-15-08 344#* - (-15.2%) My technique of working out and eating right is working.
*01-19-09 342# * - (-15.8%) I have not been working out because I had surgery to remove some small tumor inside of me. Still eating healthy and dropping the weight. Gonna hit the gym tonight.
*01-30-09 336#* (-17.2%) Hitting the gym hard. It is paying off!!!!! Just for shits and giggles I put on some jeans I haven't worn in years. They fit and aren't tight what-so-ever. 
*02-22-09 328#* (-19.3%) Still working :thumbsup:
*03-19-09 325#* (-20.0%) After some lazy weeks but of eating well and some rides moto and pedal im still going strong! I bought some 42" Levi's this weekend. I can't remember when I last fit into some 42's. Its scary, but also a joyful thing too 
*03-24-09 323#* (-20.5%) Had my somewhat monthly visit with the trainer lady from the gym that tells me about my body fat %, etc. I am down another 2% body fat since my last visit with her (sometime in Jan).


----------



## MC Gusto (Feb 5, 2007)

bmr is 2540, correct. i honestly have been eating less than 2000, probably in the 1500-1700 range. I dont feel like eating anymore which is the weird thing. I really appreciate the input and will start eating more tomorrow and see how the weigh in goes next week.


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

Tryin for at least 10lbs a month..
09 Giant RIncon (street)
1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323
1/30/09-321.5 *My scale sucked and was giving me 3 different readings every time i weighed in. I bought another one that according to reviews is more reliable. This new scale says i weigh 313.2. so i will start from there for Feb but according to my old scale i had a weight loss of 11.5lbs in Jan**
1/30/09-313.2
2/6/09-313.2 (superbowl weekend, Lucky i didnt change i ate like a pig)
2/13/09-310.4
2/20/09-307.2
2/27/09-303.6
Total loss of 10lbs for Feb..
3/6/09-302.2 (meh)
3/13/09-301.2 (DAMMIT!)
3/20/09-298.6 (WOOT! havent been under 300 in a few years, Truly momentous)
3/27/09-297.0 (meh, il try to drop 4-5 next week)
Total Loss of 6.6lbs for March. (bad month)


----------



## vertex112 (Nov 23, 2008)

3-9-2009: 256#
3-23-2009: 248# woot! BF% 25.6

So far it is going really well for me! I have been eating much less junk food for lunch, and have really started picking up on my riding. Last week alone I had 10 hours of ridding in. I know that I am in good fitness shape, just gotta loose the weight in the comming months for the upcoming race season!


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

*1-18-09* --384lbs

*1-25-09* --373 lbs!!!!

*2-1-09* --380 lbs (bad week. inventory all week at work, long hours, pizza and high calorie foods provided daily)

*2-8-09* --374 lbs (back on track, things looking good)

*2-15-09* --373lbs

*2-22-09 *--376 lbs

*3-1-09* --374 lbs Better direction but I'm starting to get lazy with my self control.

*3-29-09* --374 lbs Been absent for a couple weeks. Father passed away and working 2 jobs. Still happy 'cause I've not gained so I guess my eating is pretty good. Now if I can "con" myself into actually exercising.


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

Age: 30
Height: 6'0"
Start Date: Nov 1, 2008
Starting Weight: 214
Goal Weight: 185 (BMI of 25)

1/01/09 208
1/19/09 203
2/02/09 199
2/16/09 197
3/02/09 195
3/16/09 192
3/30/09 190

Saw the other side of 190 a few days last week. I find it tough to stick to the diet on the weekends :madman: .


----------



## Chris Huff (Mar 23, 2007)

Age: 38
Height: 5'10"
Start Date: March 15, 2009
Start Weight: 234
Goal Weight 194 (make it an even 40lb)

3/15/09: 234
3/30/09: 226


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Age: 39
Height: 5'10''
Start Date: Jan 14, 2009
Starting Weight: 343
Weigh In Updates:
1-19-2009: 341
1-26-2009: 337
2-02-2009: 338
2-09-2009: 334
2-17-2009: 334
2-23-2009: 330
3-02-2009: 331
3-09-2009: 328
3-16-2009: 329
3-23-2009: 327
3-30-2009: 327
Goal Weight: Under 300
Goal Date: Dec 31, 2009
Bike:2009 Kona Hoss


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

01/15/2008= 386lbs

The new year! 
1/6/2009 = 341lbs
1/16/2009 = 336lbs (-5)
01/26/2009 = 333lbs (-8)
02/02/2009 = 332.8lbs (-8.2)
02/09/2009 = 329.5lbs (-11.5)
02/16/2009 = 325.0lbs (-16)
03/01/2009 = 321.0lbs (-20)
03/09/2009 = 318.0lbs (-23)
03/16/2009 = 319.0lbs (-22) was out of town for 3 days, guess the beer didnt help!
03/23/2009 = 317.0lbs (-24)
03/30/2009 = 313.0lbs (-28)


----------



## MC Gusto (Feb 5, 2007)

Forgot to post yesterday. lost 4lbs, down to 284.0lbs. Had a bad week with the exercising but i guess the dieting is doing it for me.


----------



## Zen30 (Jan 24, 2009)

No loss for the last two weeks on Holiday so eating pretty bad at the mo. But on the plus side i've not put any on, did a 20mile red route yesterday so lots of exercise.
It was a really good ride my friend was on a £120 ($170 approx) piece of crap I cant belive he survived was pretty funny.


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

Tryin for at least 10lbs a month..
09 Giant RIncon (street)
1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323
1/30/09-321.5 *My scale sucked and was giving me 3 different readings every time i weighed in. I bought another one that according to reviews is more reliable. This new scale says i weigh 313.2. so i will start from there for Feb but according to my old scale i had a weight loss of 11.5lbs in Jan**
1/30/09-313.2
2/6/09-313.2 (superbowl weekend, Lucky i didnt change i ate like a pig)
2/13/09-310.4
2/20/09-307.2
2/27/09-303.6
Total loss of 10lbs for Feb..
3/6/09-302.2 (meh)
3/13/09-301.2 (DAMMIT!)
3/20/09-298.6 (WOOT! havent been under 300 in a few years, Truly momentous)
3/27/09-297.0 (meh, il try to drop 4-5 next week)
Total Loss of 6.6lbs for March. (bad month)
4/3/09-294.6


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

/\ /\ 6lbs is 6lbs any loss is good:thumbsup:


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

well back down to 256 after a bad spell.

4-4-09 = 256


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

01/15/2008= 386lbs

The new year! 
1/6/2009 = 341lbs
1/16/2009 = 336lbs (-5)
01/26/2009 = 333lbs (-8)
02/02/2009 = 332.8lbs (-8.2)
02/09/2009 = 329.5lbs (-11.5)
02/16/2009 = 325.0lbs (-16)
03/01/2009 = 321.0lbs (-20)
03/09/2009 = 318.0lbs (-23)
03/16/2009 = 319.0lbs (-22) was out of town for 3 days, guess the beer didnt help!
03/23/2009 = 317.0lbs (-24)
03/30/2009 = 313.0lbs (-28)
04/06/2009 = 308.0lbs (-33) getting close to that 300 mark!!!!


----------



## Mrrikki (Mar 10, 2009)

So I have recently started Moutain Biking again, also now awaiting my Hybrid bike for fitness and work use.
After reading good things about Livestrong and the daily plate I weighted myself last monday and decided it was time to eat healthier, excercise more and loose weight! 
I am 5'9", 31 years old.

31/03/09 - 333lbs
06/04/09 - 328.5lbs

Thats 4.5lbs in my first week! Very happy, would like to try and loose 50lbs by the end of the year if possible. Wish me luck


----------



## 308fan (Mar 30, 2009)

I just bought a Diamondback Overdrive and doing Weight Watchers.

03/29/2009 278lbs
04/05/2009 273lbs
04/13/2009 271lbs


----------



## mjwood0 (May 24, 2004)

Might as well jump on this thread.

Starting Weight (3/31/09): 265 lbs
Goal Weight (by 12/30/09): 220 lbs <-- We'll see where I want to go once I get there.

03/31/09: 265 
04/07/09: 260 (good start!)


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

Tryin for at least 10lbs a month..
09 Giant RIncon (street)
1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323
1/30/09-321.5 *My scale sucked and was giving me 3 different readings every time i weighed in. I bought another one that according to reviews is more reliable. This new scale says i weigh 313.2. so i will start from there for Feb but according to my old scale i had a weight loss of 11.5lbs in Jan**
1/30/09-313.2
2/6/09-313.2 (superbowl weekend, Lucky i didnt change i ate like a pig)
2/13/09-310.4
2/20/09-307.2
2/27/09-303.6
Total loss of 10lbs for Feb..
3/6/09-302.2 (meh)
3/13/09-301.2 (DAMMIT!)
3/20/09-298.6 (WOOT! havent been under 300 in a few years, Truly momentous)
3/27/09-297.0 (meh, il try to drop 4-5 next week)
Total Loss of 6.6lbs for March. (bad month)
4/3/09-294.6
4/10/09-295.4 (bah.. darn u work potlucks)


----------



## desertking (Apr 9, 2009)

4-10-09

6'7" 260lbs goal 205 lbs

just bought a ss 29er it's going to kick my ass!


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Age: 39
Height: 5'10''
Start Date: Jan 14, 2009
Starting Weight: 343
Weigh In Updates:
1-19-2009: 341
1-26-2009: 337
2-02-2009: 338
2-09-2009: 334
2-17-2009: 334
2-23-2009: 330
3-02-2009: 331
3-09-2009: 328
3-16-2009: 329
3-23-2009: 327
3-30-2009: 327
4-12-2009: 327
Goal Weight: Under 300
Goal Date: Dec 31, 2009
Bike:2009 Kona Hoss


----------



## schmaged88 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Just started today*

I just bought my Motobecane Fantom Pro 29 on saturday april 11th

Start date: 4/12/09
Age: 31
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 301
Distance Rode WTD: 3.1 miles
Target Weight: 225
Total Weight Loss: 0


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Age: 27
Height: 6' 1"
Starting Weight: 406 (Aug 2008)
Goal Weight: 235ish
Bike: 2002 Specialized Bighit

The biggest goal is to buy normal clothing not 3XL. I want to compete in a few mtb races and podium in my dirtbike race series.

Method: Eat Right. Exercise. Stay super active. Biking, Dirt Biking, Hiking, Climbing, etc.

*08-08-08 406#* - 100% Fat Ass.
*11-24-08 349#* - (-14.0% *Body Weight*) Apparenty working out and eating correctly works. 
*12-15-08 344#* - (-15.2%) My technique of working out and eating right is working.
*01-19-09 342# * - (-15.8%) I have not been working out because I had surgery to remove some small tumor inside of me. Still eating healthy and dropping the weight. Gonna hit the gym tonight.
*01-30-09 336#* (-17.2%) Hitting the gym hard. It is paying off!!!!! Just for shits and giggles I put on some jeans I haven't worn in years. They fit and aren't tight what-so-ever. 
*02-22-09 328#* (-19.3%) Still working :thumbsup:
*03-19-09 325#* (-20.0%) After some lazy weeks but of eating well and some rides moto and pedal im still going strong! I bought some 42" Levi's this weekend. I can't remember when I last fit into some 42's. Its scary, but also a joyful thing too 
*03-24-09 323#* (-20.5%) Had my somewhat monthly visit with the trainer lady from the gym that tells me about my body fat %, etc. I am down another 2% body fat since my last visit with her (sometime in Jan).
*04-12-09 321#* (-21.0%) Still working :thumbsup: Need to have a KILLER April and May to get to my interm goal of being under 300 by June!!


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Bryank930 said:


> Well, I haven't been on her for a while. I get distracted with other stuff in winter, but it's time to come back.
> 
> I'm at 230.4 this week....looking to be<205 by July.
> 
> Lots of work to do


Well, it's only been about 3 months since I've posted in this thread...Zero progress to report too. Actually, negative progress.

4/13/09 - 236.4 :madman:

Thats what I get for being lazy.


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

Age: 30
Height: 6'0"
Start Date: Nov 1, 2008
Starting Weight: 214
Goal Weight: 185 (BMI of 25)

1/01/09 208
1/19/09 203
2/02/09 199
2/16/09 197
3/02/09 195
3/16/09 192
3/30/09 190
4/13/09 190

Strep throat precluded exercise for about a week, so no loss here. I'm glad I didn't gain any. I hope to get back on the bike tonight.


----------



## Mikey984 (Apr 4, 2006)

Okay guys I'm in. TIRED of being fat.

Ground zero: 316lbs
Ultimate goal 200lbs:eekster: Dare to dream

Giant Yukon with slicks


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

01/15/2008= 386lbs

The new year! 
1/6/2009 = 341lbs
1/16/2009 = 336lbs (-5)
01/26/2009 = 333lbs (-8)
02/02/2009 = 332.8lbs (-8.2)
02/09/2009 = 329.5lbs (-11.5)
02/16/2009 = 325.0lbs (-16)
03/01/2009 = 321.0lbs (-20)
03/09/2009 = 318.0lbs (-23)
03/16/2009 = 319.0lbs (-22) was out of town for 3 days, guess the beer didnt help!
03/23/2009 = 317.0lbs (-24)
03/30/2009 = 313.0lbs (-28)
04/06/2009 = 308.0lbs (-33) getting close to that 300 mark!!!!
04/13/2009 = 315.0lbs (-26) Doh, fell off the wagon! :blush:


----------



## Mrrikki (Mar 10, 2009)

Goal : to Loose 30lb this year 
Age: 31 
Height: 5'9"

30/03/2009	333	
06/04/2009	328.5	-4.5
13/04/2009	327.5	-1

Total Loss	-5.5lbs

Only 1lb this week but it was Easter so lots of meals! But did manage to keep within my calorie intake and monitored everything on the Livestrong site.


----------



## Mikey984 (Apr 4, 2006)

Ok I'm in.

316 lbs

Ultimate goal 200lbs 

Giant Yukon


----------



## RYNOFREERIDE (Feb 26, 2004)

36 years old
6'3"
Start weight on 1/6/09 = 271.3
1/13/09 = 265.7
1/20/09 = 264.0
1/27/09 = 259.6
2/3/09 = 258.2
2/10/09 = 256.0
2/17/09 = 253.7
2/24/09 = 254.3
3/3/09 = 253.4
3/10/09 = 251.8
3/17/09 = 252.5
3/24/09 = 250.7
4/16/09 = 249.9

I've hit a plateau and it's been slow going. At least I snuck into the 240s barely this morning. Spring has finally sprung in MN, so I am now starting to exercise more so I should start seeing more results. I still have another 25 to go!


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

Tryin for at least 10lbs a month..
09 Giant RIncon (street)
1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323
1/30/09-321.5 *My scale sucked and was giving me 3 different readings every time i weighed in. I bought another one that according to reviews is more reliable. This new scale says i weigh 313.2. so i will start from there for Feb but according to my old scale i had a weight loss of 11.5lbs in Jan**
1/30/09-313.2
2/6/09-313.2 (superbowl weekend, Lucky i didnt change i ate like a pig)
2/13/09-310.4
2/20/09-307.2
2/27/09-303.6
Total loss of 10lbs for Feb..
3/6/09-302.2 (meh)
3/13/09-301.2 (DAMMIT!)
3/20/09-298.6 (WOOT! havent been under 300 in a few years, Truly momentous)
3/27/09-297.0 (meh, il try to drop 4-5 next week)
Total Loss of 6.6lbs for March. (bad month)
4/3/09-294.6
4/10/09-295.4 (bah.. darn u work potlucks)
4/17/09-297.2 (Started a new schedule this week.. only rode once this week  )


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

Age : 34
Height : 5' 11"

Start date : 4/1/08
Starting weight : 327 lbs

1/1/09 - 261 lbs

4/5/09 - 234lbs
4/12/09 - 233 lbs
4/19/09 - 229 lbs
4/26/09 - 226 lbs
Goal weight : 199 lbs :thumbsup:


----------



## schmaged88 (Mar 27, 2009)

schmaged88 said:


> I just bought my Motobecane Fantom Pro 29 on saturday april 11th
> 
> Start date: 4/12/09
> Age: 31
> ...


4/19/09
Weight: 304 damn rain
Distance Rode WTD: 27.3
Total Weight Loss: +3 
Target Weight: 225
Target Date: 1/1/10


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

4/13/09 - 236.4
4/20/09 - 236.4

Total loss: 0

Target Weight: 180
Target Date: 7/1/09


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Age: 39
Height: 5'10''
Start Date: Jan 14, 2009
Starting Weight: 343
Weigh In Updates:
1-19-2009: 341
1-26-2009: 337
2-02-2009: 338
2-09-2009: 334
2-17-2009: 334
2-23-2009: 330
3-02-2009: 331
3-09-2009: 328
3-16-2009: 329
3-23-2009: 327
3-30-2009: 327
4-12-2009: 327
4-20-2009: 327
Goal Weight: Under 300
Goal Date: Dec 31, 2009
Bike:2009 Kona Hoss


----------



## RYNOFREERIDE (Feb 26, 2004)

36 years old
6'3"
Start weight on 1/6/09 = 271.3
1/13/09 = 265.7
1/20/09 = 264.0
1/27/09 = 259.6
2/3/09 = 258.2
2/10/09 = 256.0
2/17/09 = 253.7
2/24/09 = 254.3
3/3/09 = 253.4
3/10/09 = 251.8
3/17/09 = 252.5
3/24/09 = 250.7
4/16/09 = 249.9
4/23/09 = 248.5


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

krue said:


> 38 yrs old, just started a fitness class at work.
> 1/27/09 251#
> 2/25/09 226.4#


Just shy of finishing the 12 week program and I am now 198#! Clyde no more (and not gonna be again according to the wife. )


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

krue said:


> Just shy of finishing the 12 week program and I am now 198#! Clyde no more (and not gonna be again according to the wife. )


That's a hell of a loss in 12 weeks! Congratulations on losing your clyde status.


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

Tryin for at least 10lbs a month..
09 Giant RIncon (street)
1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323
1/30/09-321.5 *My scale sucked and was giving me 3 different readings every time i weighed in. I bought another one that according to reviews is more reliable. This new scale says i weigh 313.2. so i will start from there for Feb but according to my old scale i had a weight loss of 11.5lbs in Jan**
1/30/09-313.2
2/6/09-313.2 (superbowl weekend, Lucky i didnt change i ate like a pig)
2/13/09-310.4
2/20/09-307.2
2/27/09-303.6
Total loss of 10lbs for Feb..
3/6/09-302.2 (meh)
3/13/09-301.2 (DAMMIT!)
3/20/09-298.6 (WOOT! havent been under 300 in a few years, Truly momentous)
3/27/09-297.0 (meh, il try to drop 4-5 next week)
Total Loss of 6.6lbs for March. (bad month)
4/3/09-294.6
4/10/09-295.4 (bah.. darn u work potlucks)
4/17/09-297.2 (Started a new schedule this week.. only rode once this week )
4/24/09-294.0(back on track)


----------



## schmaged88 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Weekly update*

Sorry it is a day early but here it is

Start date: 4/12/09
Age: 31
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 301
Distance Rode YTD: 3.1 miles
Target Weight: 225
Total Weight Loss: 0

4/19/09
Weight: 304lbs
Total Weight Loss: +3

4/26/09
Weight:293 I think my scale was wasted last weekend
Total weight Loss: 11lbs
Distance Rode:31.7 miles YTD: 62.1 miles


----------



## Mrrikki (Mar 10, 2009)

Goal : to Loose 34lb this year 
Age: 31 
Height: 5'9" 

30/03/2009	333	
06/04/2009	328.5	-4.5
13/04/2009	327.5	-1
20/04/2009	327.5	0
27/04/2009	326	-1.5

Total Loss	-7


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

Age: 30
Height: 6'0"
Start Date: Nov 1, 2008
Starting Weight: 214
Goal Weight: 185 (BMI of 25)

1/01/09 208
1/19/09 203
2/02/09 199
2/16/09 197
3/02/09 195
3/16/09 192
3/30/09 190
4/13/09 190
4/27/09 188

I just mangled a couple of toes yesterday, so it may keep me from working out for a while. I guess the near term challenge is to watch the eating.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

4/13/09 - 236.4
4/20/09 - 236.4
4/29/09 - 240.0

Total loss: -3.6

Target Weight: 180
Target Date: 7/1/09

Hitting the gym for the first time in a while tonight. The number should start going the other way soon!


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

Tryin for at least 10lbs a month..
09 Giant RIncon (street)
1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323
1/30/09-321.5 *My scale sucked and was giving me 3 different readings every time i weighed in. I bought another one that according to reviews is more reliable. This new scale says i weigh 313.2. so i will start from there for Feb but according to my old scale i had a weight loss of 11.5lbs in Jan**
1/30/09-313.2
2/6/09-313.2 (superbowl weekend, Lucky i didnt change i ate like a pig)
2/13/09-310.4
2/20/09-307.2
2/27/09-303.6
Total loss of 10lbs for Feb..
3/6/09-302.2 (meh)
3/13/09-301.2 (DAMMIT!)
3/20/09-298.6 (WOOT! havent been under 300 in a few years, Truly momentous)
3/27/09-297.0 (meh, il try to drop 4-5 next week)
Total Loss of 6.6lbs for March. (bad month)
4/3/09-294.6
4/10/09-295.4 (bah.. darn u work potlucks)
4/17/09-297.2 (Started a new schedule this week.. only rode once this week )
4/24/09-294.0(back on track)
5/1/09-290.2
Total Loss of 6.8lbs for April (uggh)


----------



## schmaged88 (Mar 27, 2009)

Start date: 4/12/09
Age: 31
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 301
Distance Rode YTD: 3.1 miles
Target Weight: 225
Total Weight Loss: 0


4/19/09
Weight: 304lbs
Total Weight Loss: +3


4/26/09
Weight:293 I think my scale was wasted last weekend
Total weight Loss: 11lbs
Distance Rode:31.7 miles YTD: 62.1 miles

5/2/09
Weight: 292
Total weight loss: 12lbs
Distance Rode: 2.4 miles YTD: 64.5 miles


----------



## Mrrikki (Mar 10, 2009)

Goal : to Loose 34lb this year 
Age: 31 
Height: 5'9" 

30/03/2009	333	
06/04/2009	328.5	-4.5
13/04/2009	327.5	-1
20/04/2009	327.5	0
27/04/2009	326	-1.5
04/05/2009	323	-3

Total Loss	-10


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

4/13/09 - 236.4
4/20/09 - 236.4
4/29/09 - 240.0
5/4/09 - 235.8

*Total loss: 0.6*

*Goal #1: 225 by 5/30*

Target Weight: 180
Target Date: 7/1/09

EDIT: New goal system! w00t!


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

Tryin for at least 10lbs a month..
09 Giant RIncon (street)
1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323
1/30/09-321.5 *My scale sucked and was giving me 3 different readings every time i weighed in. I bought another one that according to reviews is more reliable. This new scale says i weigh 313.2. so i will start from there for Feb but according to my old scale i had a weight loss of 11.5lbs in Jan**
1/30/09-313.2
2/6/09-313.2 (superbowl weekend, Lucky i didnt change i ate like a pig)
2/13/09-310.4
2/20/09-307.2
2/27/09-303.6
Total loss of 10lbs for Feb..
3/6/09-302.2 (meh)
3/13/09-301.2 (DAMMIT!)
3/20/09-298.6 (WOOT! havent been under 300 in a few years, Truly momentous)
3/27/09-297.0 (meh, il try to drop 4-5 next week)
Total Loss of 6.6lbs for March. (bad month)
4/3/09-294.6
4/10/09-295.4 (bah.. darn u work potlucks)
4/17/09-297.2 (Started a new schedule this week.. only rode once this week )
4/24/09-294.0(back on track)
5/1/09-290.2
Total Loss of 6.8lbs for April (uggh)
5/8/09-289.0 (not great but i broke into the 80's)


----------



## Mrrikki (Mar 10, 2009)

Goal : to Loose 34lb this year 
Age: 31 
Height: 5'9"

30/03/2009	333	
06/04/2009	328.5	-4.5
13/04/2009	327.5	-1
20/04/2009	327.5	0
27/04/2009	326	-1.5
04/05/2009	323	-3
10/05/2009	321	-2

*Total Loss	-12lbs*


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Age: 39
Height: 5'10''
Start Date: Jan 14, 2009
Starting Weight: 343
Weigh In Updates:
1-19-2009: 341
1-26-2009: 337
2-02-2009: 338
2-09-2009: 334
2-17-2009: 334
2-23-2009: 330
3-02-2009: 331
3-09-2009: 328
3-16-2009: 329
3-23-2009: 327
3-30-2009: 327
4-12-2009: 327
4-20-2009: 327
5-10-2009: 328 (No Excuses- Just haven't been riding...Back on the bike today!)
Goal Weight: Under 300
Goal Date: Dec 31, 2009
Bike:2009 Kona Hoss


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

Age : 34
Height : 5' 11"

Start date : 4/1/08
Starting weight : 327 lbs

1/1/09 - 261 lbs

4/5/09 - 234lbs
4/12/09 - 233 lbs
4/19/09 - 229 lbs
4/26/09 - 226 lbs
5/03/09 - 226 lbs
5/10/09 - 223 lbs
Goal weight : 199 lbs :thumbsup:


----------



## butch cassidy (Jul 9, 2008)

*Good Job!!!!!!!!!!!*

well just wanted to give a word of encouragement to all you guys trying so hard. i know how hard it is i started in january of 08 at 325 as of january 09 i was down to 235 and now im down to 215. so keep up the hard work and if any of yah are in northern ohio and want to go for a ride feel free to drop a line. GOOD JOB!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## schmaged88 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Back On Track*

Start date: 4/12/09
Age: 31
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 301
Distance Rode YTD: 3.1 miles
Target Weight: 225
Total Weight Loss: 0

4/19/09
Weight: 304lbs
Total Weight Loss: +3

4/26/09
Weight:293 I think my scale was wasted last weekend
Total weight Loss: 11lbs
Distance Rode:31.7 miles YTD: 62.1 miles

5/2/09
Weight: 292
Total weight loss: 12lbs
Distance Rode: 2.4 miles YTD: 64.5 miles

5/10/09
Weight: 287
Total weight loss: 17lbs
Distance Rode: 4.5 miles YTD: 69 miles
Journal entry: I rode very little in the last 2 weeks due to the fact that I have had court so I am just trying to eat right and do a little excersize in between court hearings nono: I am not a lawyer or have anything to do with the Justice department I am just a witness for the defense) so I am trying to park 1/2 mile from the court house and walk to the truck for a gatorade every hour or two... Thank god that is over with for now back to trying to ride at least 50 miles a week.:thumbsup:


----------



## njbiker66 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey guys I guess I am a LIttle late for the start of the riding year. 
I went back to the gym on 5/4/09 I wieghed in at 330. After 3 days in the gym last week, giving up beer, and doing a 26 mile mt bike ride ( no big climbs here in South Jersey). I weighed in at 323 on 5/11/09.

so so far I got 

5/4/09 330
5/11/09 323


Tom


----------



## Mrrikki (Mar 10, 2009)

njbiker66 said:


> Hey guys I guess I am a LIttle late for the start of the riding year.
> I went back to the gym on 5/4/09 I wieghed in at 330. After 3 days in the gym last week, giving up beer, and doing a 26 mile mt bike ride ( no big climbs here in South Jersey). I weighed in at 223 on 5/11/09.
> 
> so so far I got
> ...


Im guessing thats a typo or you lost 107 lbs in a week!


----------



## MC Gusto (Feb 5, 2007)

wow its been 4 weeks since i posted. I went home to ontario for 2 weeks, drank 150 beer and ate mommas cooking. came home to find i lost 1.5 lbs, crazy. I then had a conference in Calgary, they put me up for a week in the casino with free food and some booze, still lost weight. I think its because of all the exercise i did prior to holidays, must have boosted my metabolism. Anyway this week im back in the game.
current weight 276.6 lbs

what ive shown myself is that hard work has made the difference, im now going to get back on my diet plan, weight lifting and riding.


----------



## njbiker66 (Oct 23, 2005)

hey thanks for picking up the typo, but it would be nice to weigh 223.

tom


----------



## butch cassidy (Jul 9, 2008)

Mrrikki said:


> Im guessing thats a typo or you lost 107 lbs in a week!


gotta be a typo if its not i'll never so much as smell a beer again and i'll ride to work every day(29 miles one way)


----------



## Mrrikki (Mar 10, 2009)

njbiker66 said:


> hey thanks for picking up the typo, but it would be nice to weigh 223.
> 
> tom


Well keep up the hard work and I am sure you will get to 223, I would love to get their myself!


----------



## Mrrikki (Mar 10, 2009)

Goal : to Loose 34lb this year 
Age: 31 
Height: 5'9"

30/03/2009	333	
06/04/2009	328.5	-4.5
13/04/2009	327.5	-1
20/04/2009	327.5	0
27/04/2009	326	-1.5
04/05/2009	323	-3
10/05/2009	321	-2
15/05/2009	319.5	-1.5

*Total Loss	-13.5*

Very happy with what I have lost so far  Weighed early this week as I am going away for 4 days on a small holiday, wish me luck in not putting any on this week!


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

Tryin for at least 10lbs a month..
09 Giant RIncon (street)
1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323
1/30/09-321.5 *My scale sucked and was giving me 3 different readings every time i weighed in. I bought another one that according to reviews is more reliable. This new scale says i weigh 313.2. so i will start from there for Feb but according to my old scale i had a weight loss of 11.5lbs in Jan**
1/30/09-313.2
2/6/09-313.2 (superbowl weekend, Lucky i didnt change i ate like a pig)
2/13/09-310.4
2/20/09-307.2
2/27/09-303.6
Total loss of 10lbs for Feb..
3/6/09-302.2 (meh)
3/13/09-301.2 (DAMMIT!)
3/20/09-298.6 (WOOT! havent been under 300 in a few years, Truly momentous)
3/27/09-297.0 (meh, il try to drop 4-5 next week)
Total Loss of 6.6lbs for March. (bad month)
4/3/09-294.6
4/10/09-295.4 (bah.. darn u work potlucks)
4/17/09-297.2 (Started a new schedule this week.. only rode once this week )
4/24/09-294.0(back on track)
5/1/09-290.2
Total Loss of 6.8lbs for April (uggh)
5/8/09-289.0 (not great but i broke into the 80's)
5/15/09-289.2 (gained .2lbs.. )


----------



## butchseaman (Apr 27, 2009)

Age: 49
Height: 5' 10"
Start Date: May 15
Starting Weight: 288
Goal Weight: 200 (BMI of 25)
Bike: Marin Alpine Trail

May 22 - Weight 288
June 6 - weight 285


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

Age : 34
Height : 5' 11"

Start date : 4/1/08
Starting weight : 327 lbs

1/1/09 - 261 lbs

4/5/09 - 234lbs
4/12/09 - 233 lbs
4/19/09 - 229 lbs
4/26/09 - 226 lbs
5/03/09 - 226 lbs
5/10/09 - 223 lbs
5/17/09 - 223 lbs

Goal weight : 199 lbs :thumbsup:


----------



## schmaged88 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Back on Track*

Start date: 4/12/09
Age: 31
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 301
Distance Rode YTD: 3.1 miles
Target Weight: 225
Total Weight Loss: 0

4/19/09
Weight: 304lbs
Total Weight Loss: +3

4/26/09
Weight:293 I think my scale was wasted last weekend
Total weight Loss: 11lbs
Distance Rode:31.7 miles YTD: 62.1 miles

5/2/09
Weight: 292
Total weight loss: 12lbs
Distance Rode: 2.4 miles YTD: 64.5 miles

5/10/09
Weight: 287
Total weight loss: 17lbs
Distance Rode: 4.5 miles YTD: 69 miles
Journal entry: I rode very little in the last 2 weeks due to the fact that I have had court so I am just trying to eat right and do a little excersize in between court hearings ( I am not a lawyer or have anything to do with the Justice department I am just a witness for the defense) so I am trying to park 1/2 mile from the court house and walk to the truck for a gatorade every hour or two... Thank god that is over with for now back to trying to ride at least 50 miles a week.

Weight: 285
Total weight loss: 19lbs
Distance Rode: 9.1 miles YTD: 78.1 miles
Journal entry: I am trying to get motivated but it is like taking a boot to the balls. I am trying to eat healthier. Salads fruit and grains are my new best friend. Take care yall!!


----------



## njbiker66 (Oct 23, 2005)

Ok so I went to the gym to day and well I lost no pounds last week, even tho I rode 3 times and went to the gym twice.

5/4/09 330lbs
5/11/09 323lbs
5/12/09 323lbs


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

Age: 30
Height: 6'0"
Start Date: Nov 1, 2008
Starting Weight: 214
Goal Weight: 185 (BMI of 25)

1/01/09 208
1/19/09 203
2/02/09 199
2/16/09 197
3/02/09 195
3/16/09 192
3/30/09 190
4/13/09 190
4/27/09 188
5/18/09 186

One pound to go! These last few pounds have not been easy. I've been a bit lax with the diet lately, but not too bad. I think most of my caloric deficit is coming from exercise rather than diet.


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

sir_crackien said:


> well i weighted in at 256 today for tomorrow will not be good as i have eaten alot since i weighted in (going to be a very long night working).
> 
> goal 235 lbs.
> 
> ...


FINALLY MAKING PROGRESS!!

5-21-09 = 243.0

only 8 more good ones and i'm to my goal. how far can i go! i will never sacrifice strength for weight. i'm starting to think i might be able to make it to the mid 220s. i weighted more than that when i was in high school!


----------



## Mrrikki (Mar 10, 2009)

Goal : to Loose 34lb this year 
Age: 31 
Height: 5'9"

30/03/2009	333	
06/04/2009	328.5	-4.5
13/04/2009	327.5	-1
20/04/2009	327.5	0
27/04/2009	326	-1.5
04/05/2009	323	-3
10/05/2009	321	-2
15/05/2009	319.5	-1.5
24/05/2009	318	-1.5

*Total Loss	-15*

Really pleased I lost weight this week, I had been on holiday, didn eat very well but still kept within my calorie goals


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

Keep up the good work guys! :thumbsup: 

Checking in for the week :

Age : 34
Height : 5' 11"

Start date : 4/1/08
Starting weight : 327 lbs

1/1/09 - 261 lbs

4/5/09 - 234lbs
4/12/09 - 233 lbs
4/19/09 - 229 lbs
4/26/09 - 226 lbs
5/03/09 - 226 lbs
5/10/09 - 223 lbs
5/17/09 - 223 lbs
5/24-09 - 221 lbs

Goal weight : 199 lbs


----------



## schmaged88 (Mar 27, 2009)

Start date: 4/12/09
Age: 31
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 301
Distance Rode YTD: 3.1 miles
Target Weight: 225
Total Weight Loss: 0

4/19/09
Weight: 304lbs
Total Weight Loss: +3

4/26/09
Weight:293 I think my scale was wasted last weekend
Total weight Loss: 11lbs
Distance Rode:31.7 miles YTD: 62.1 miles

5/2/09
Weight: 292
Total weight loss: 12lbs
Distance Rode: 2.4 miles YTD: 64.5 miles

5/10/09
Weight: 287
Total weight loss: 17lbs
Distance Rode: 4.5 miles YTD: 69 miles
Journal entry: I rode very little in the last 2 weeks due to the fact that I have had court so I am just trying to eat right and do a little excersize in between court hearings ( I am not a lawyer or have anything to do with the Justice department I am just a witness for the defense) so I am trying to park 1/2 mile from the court house and walk to the truck for a gatorade every hour or two... Thank god that is over with for now back to trying to ride at least 50 miles a week.

5/18/09
Weight: 285
Total weight loss: 19lbs
Distance Rode: 9.1 miles YTD: 78.1 miles
Journal entry: I am trying to get motivated but it is like taking a boot to the balls. I am trying to eat healthier. Salads fruit and grains are my new best friend. Take care yall!!


5/24/09
Weight:289
Total weight loss:15lbs
Distance Rode:13.9 miles YTD: 92 miles
Journal entry: Pissed at myself for getting hurt on the job. Those bastardos who call themselves my bosses are trying to say it is a pre-existing injury. Oh freaking well I am going to find a new job where I dont have to be stuck on third shift. Take Care yall!!!


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Kyoseki said:


> 270.0 this morning.


266 today.

I've remained roughly the same weight, but my bodyfat percentage is definitely dropping, I'm narrower in the waist but my legs are getting bigger and bigger 

Did the LA Bike Tour this morning and ended up in the lead group barreling around West LA, managed a really good pull up 6th (during which we overtook the pace car ) and then had a nice sprint down Vermont.

All in all a really fun day, almost made getting up at 2:30am (!) to get to the start before the 10,000 other riders showed up


----------



## roaringpanda (Jan 22, 2009)

roaringpanda said:


> 25yo
> 5'9"
> 1/16/2009 270#
> 
> ...


26 now. 
5/25/2009 (Memorial Day) 243lbs in the morning, 247lbs after beach bbq.


----------



## badzuki69 (May 27, 2009)

I started a diet and excercise program on 1/12/09

Age: 36
Height: 6'2"
Starting Weight: 327.7
Current Weight: 232.2
Target Weight: 210
Total Weight Loss: 95.5


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

Keep up the good work guys! :thumbsup: 

Checking in for the week :

Age : 34
Height : 5' 11"

Start date : 4/1/08
Starting weight : 327 lbs

1/1/09 - 261 lbs

4/5/09 - 234lbs
4/12/09 - 233 lbs
4/19/09 - 229 lbs
4/26/09 - 226 lbs
5/03/09 - 226 lbs
5/10/09 - 223 lbs
5/17/09 - 223 lbs
5/24-09 - 221 lbs
5/31/09 - 218 lbs

Goal weight : 199 lbs


----------



## schmaged88 (Mar 27, 2009)

Start date: 4/12/09
Age: 31
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 301
Distance Rode YTD: 3.1 miles
Target Weight: 225
Total Weight Loss: 0



5/24/09
Weight:289
Total weight loss:15lbs
Distance Rode:13.9 miles YTD: 92 miles
Journal entry: Pissed at myself for getting hurt on the job. Those bastardos who call themselves my bosses are trying to say it is a pre-existing injury. Oh freaking well I am going to find a new job where I dont have to be stuck on third shift. Take Care yall!!!


5/29/09
Weight: 289
Total Weight Loss: 15lbs
Distance Rode: 2.4 miles YTD: 94.4
Journal entry: Wishing I had more motivation for this hot a$$ weather. As for the bastardos I just have to tolerate them for one more week or less. Waiting on a day shift place I applied at to call me!! Take Care yall!!!!


----------



## Mrrikki (Mar 10, 2009)

Goal : to Loose 34lb this year 
Age: 31 
"Height: 5'9""

30/03/09	333 
04/06/09	328.5	-4.5 
13/04/09	327.5	-1 
20/04/09	327.5	0 
27/04/09	326 -1.5 
05/04/09	323 -3 
05/10/09	321 -2 
15/05/09	319.5	-1.5 
24/05/09	318 -1.5 
01/06/09	316 -2

*Total Loss	-17	*

Half way to this years goal


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Age: 39
Height: 5'10''
Start Date: Jan 14, 2009
Starting Weight: 343
Weigh In Updates:
1-19-2009: 341
1-26-2009: 337
2-02-2009: 338
2-09-2009: 334
2-17-2009: 334
2-23-2009: 330
3-02-2009: 331
3-09-2009: 328
3-16-2009: 329
3-23-2009: 327
3-30-2009: 327
4-12-2009: 327
4-20-2009: 327
5-10-2009: 328 (No Excuses- Just haven't been riding...Back on the bike today!)
6-05-2009: 328
Goal Weight: Under 300
Goal Date: Dec 31, 2009
Bike:2009 Kona Hoss


----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

Age: 36
Height: 6'
Start Date: 06/05/2009
Start Weight: 293 (as of 10 days ago)
Goal: I'd love to be back down to 255 in 3 months. I gained 43 pounds or so since I was off the bike (broke hand and foot surgery). 255 is my 1st goal.


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

Keep up the good work guys! :thumbsup: 

Checking in for the week :

Age : 34
Height : 5' 11"

Start date : 4/1/08
Starting weight : 327 lbs

1/1/09 - 261 lbs

4/5/09 - 234lbs
4/12/09 - 233 lbs
4/19/09 - 229 lbs
4/26/09 - 226 lbs
5/03/09 - 226 lbs
5/10/09 - 223 lbs
5/17/09 - 223 lbs
5/24-09 - 221 lbs
5/31/09 - 218 lbs
6/07/09 - 218 lbs

Goal weight : 199 lbs


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

Age: 30
Height: 6'0"
Start Date: Nov 1, 2008
Starting Weight: 214
Goal Weight: 185 (BMI of 25)

1/01/09 208
1/19/09 203
2/02/09 199
2/16/09 197
3/02/09 195
3/16/09 192
3/30/09 190
4/13/09 190
4/27/09 188
5/18/09 186
6/08/09 184

GOAL WEIGHT ACHIEVED! 

It feels good to not be technically "overweight." I feel so much healthier than I did last fall. I haven't weighed this little since I was 19 or 20. I think I'd like to lose maybe 10 more pounds, but will shift my focus a bit from creating a caloric deficit to trying to recover from workouts more quickly by eater more/better immediately after a workout. I've asked my wife to be on the lookout for inexpensive protein bars/shakes that I'll eat immediately after a workout. Before, I tried my best not to eat right a workout to maximize my weight loss.

My weight loss program consisted of riding on the bike or trainer 3-5 times a week, and cutting calories out of my diet through portion control. I eat pretty much the same stuff I used to, but I don't have seconds and try to serve myself less. I still snack, but try to have snacks that are less than 200 calories, instead of 3-400. I haven't lifted weights the entire time, though occasionally do some push-ups and core work.

Back at the beginning of the challenge I said my reward would be a lightweight-ish wheelset. Instead, I've already rewarded myself with a roadbike that I picked up off of craigslist back in March. I intend to keep posting in this thread as a motivation to keep the weight off and maybe lose a bit more.


----------



## TitaneeNC (Jun 12, 2008)

Haven't posted in a while so here's the new numbers:
Age: 49
Height: 5'9''
Start Date: Jan 15, 2009
Starting Weight: 328
1-20-09 321#
1-27-09 317#
2-03-09 311#
2-10-09 307#
2-17-09 303#
2-24-09 297#
3-17-09 287#
3-24-09 284#
3-31-09 281#
6-04-09 251#
Goal Weight: Under200


----------



## clydesdale2000 (Jun 9, 2009)

6-5 300
when I first started biking i was a lean 260. been out for 2 years.


----------



## unclenasty1 (May 19, 2009)

I getting in on this now too. I am now 6-4 306. When I started dieting and riding everyday I was at 325. That was 5/27/09. I dropped a bunch of weight really quickly. I am looking to keep it going until I get down to 260.


----------



## clydesdale2000 (Jun 9, 2009)

this is huge motivation for me. i had no idea there were this many big riders around. like i said 2 yrs ago while riding twice a week I was a fit muscular 260. I quit riding and now i am 6-4 300lbs. My bike is a low entry level beginner bike and i dont think it will hold up too well to my extra 40 lbs. 
I am looking into the Santa Cruz Heckler with HD setup. 
UncleNasty...we are the same size now, and you have lost 20lbs!!! keep up the good work. my goal is also 260lbs. What bike are you on?


----------



## unclenasty1 (May 19, 2009)

I now have two bikes. I recently purchased a Ironhorse Yakuza Kumicho Downhill bike. I just started riding downhill and I love it . I can't just ride down every day though so I still ride my Trek Jack. It is kind of a dirt jump/freeride hardtail if you are not familiar with those.


----------



## njbiker66 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey guys I have not posted in almost a month now but I have lost some more pounds.
Its Kinda depressing when the weight is not just falling off yet. I have gotten a lot stronger lifting in the gym and the amount of weight I am lifting is going up so I am happy with that.
I have aslo notice cardo wise on the mt bike is a lot better as well. I need to get back on the road bike. I have the time I just get on the mt bike instead. 

Tom


5/4/09 330lbs
5/11/09 323lbs
5/12/09 323lbs
6/12/09 315lbs


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

Keep up the good work guys! :thumbsup: 

Checking in for the week :

Age : 34
Height : 5' 11"

Start date : 4/1/08
Starting weight : 327 lbs

1/1/09 - 261 lbs

4/5/09 - 234lbs
4/12/09 - 233 lbs
4/19/09 - 229 lbs
4/26/09 - 226 lbs
5/03/09 - 226 lbs
5/10/09 - 223 lbs
5/17/09 - 223 lbs
5/24-09 - 221 lbs
5/31/09 - 218 lbs
6/07/09 - 218 lbs
6/14/09 - 217 lbs

Goal weight : 199 lbs


----------



## Shortfuze (Dec 20, 2008)

Awesome thread! Here's my starting weight:

06/15/09 - 238 lb.



Goal: 20lb down by Xmas '09 at the least!


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

DeVianTiCoN said:


> Tryin for at least 10lbs a month..
> 09 Giant RIncon (street)
> 1/5/09-333
> 1/9/09-329.5
> ...


i haven't posted in like a month or so.. i injured my back riding about 3 weeks ago.. twisted it up and couldn't walk for a few days. i recovered and rode a couple times.. but the other day i was working on my car and the next day woke up and felt like i re injured it. it sux.. i could walk but it was still bothering me to where i couldn't ride.. im on vacation time now from work which sux cuz my back is messed up.. i wanted to make a trip to palo duro canyon tx but with my back in the condition it is i wouldn't be able to handle it..im disappointed in this but i cant expect to ride trails without getting banged up every once and a while.. my last registered weigh in was at 289.. as of yesterday morning i was 297.. really, im just not trying to get over 300 again.. so next week im going to start dieting again and riding because im pretty sure il be healthy enough to ride ez trails here in a few days..


----------



## unclenasty1 (May 19, 2009)

I will begin by saying that beer is awesomely delicious, so are nachos and Thai food. I am presently on vacation in Las Vegas and I did not bring a bike, I thought it would be to hot. With my bad food decisions this week and lack of a bike I put on 4 pounds this week. I am back on it for next week though


6/12/2008 306
6/19/2008 310:madman:


----------



## Mrrikki (Mar 10, 2009)

Goal : to Loose 34lb this year	
Age: 31 
"Height: 5'9""

30/03/09	333	
04/06/09	328.5	-4.5
13/04/09	327.5	-1
20/04/09	327.5	0
27/04/09	326	-1.5
05/04/09	323	-3
05/10/09	321	-2
15/05/09	319.5	-1.5
24/05/09	318	-1.5
01/06/09	316	-2
08/06/09	316	0
14/06/09	316	0
21/06/09	313	-3

*Total Loss	-20*


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

Keep up the good work guys! :thumbsup: 

Checking in for the week :

Age : 34
Height : 5' 11"

Start date : 4/1/08
Starting weight : 327 lbs

1/1/09 - 261 lbs

4/5/09 - 234lbs
4/12/09 - 233 lbs
4/19/09 - 229 lbs
4/26/09 - 226 lbs
5/03/09 - 226 lbs
5/10/09 - 223 lbs
5/17/09 - 223 lbs
5/24-09 - 221 lbs
5/31/09 - 218 lbs
6/07/09 - 218 lbs
6/14/09 - 217 lbs
6/21/09 - 217 lbs

Goal weight : 199 lbs


----------



## bigmayne (Jun 13, 2009)

*getting on the right track heehee!*

age: 33
height:5' 11 1/2" (6' in my head)
weight:324lb (after a 10 lb loss from eating better).
goal: to get around 200 but first to 300lb. just got to keep saying no to alot of fatty foods and eating like its my last meal lol.:nono: 
starting weight on 6/18 324lb
total miles rode =tmr
6/25/09 -320.5 lbs tmr 102 miles
7/02/09 -317 lbs tmr 98.6 miles
7/09/09 -317 lbs tmr 66.4 miles (pulled something in my left leg and was told to ice it so I got ice cream heehee for 3 days I didnt ride but still at same weight.)


----------



## unclenasty1 (May 19, 2009)

6/12/2009 306
6/19/2009 310
6/26/2009 303

Back on the bike and eating right.


----------



## gazmatrix (Jun 1, 2009)

Age: 29
Height: 6' 2"

Start date: 06/29/09
Starting weight: 238 lbs

06/29/09 - 238 lbs
07/06/09
07/13/09
07/20/09
07/27/09
08/03/09
08/10/09
08/17/09
08/24/09
08/31/09
09/07/09

Goal date: 09/07/09 (My 30th Birthday)
Goal weight: 200 lbs


----------



## njbiker66 (Oct 23, 2005)

*slow but steady*

hey Guys I have been going to the gym and riding the mt bike as much as possable. I just got on the road bike today for the first time went out for 25 miles and ave 16.9. The weather in South Jersey has been very wet so that part sucks.

6'2ish and age 26

5/4/09 330lbs
5/11/09 323lbs
5/12/09 323lbs
6/12/09 315lbs
6/29/09 310lbs

down 20lbs. Not sure I notice it all the time, but I did notice when climbing on the mtb and there are rock ledges I am able to get up them now.


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

Keep up the good work guys! :thumbsup: 

Checking in for the week :

Age : 34
Height : 5' 11"

Start date : 4/1/08
Starting weight : 327 lbs

1/1/09 - 261 lbs

4/19/09 - 229 lbs
4/26/09 - 226 lbs
5/03/09 - 226 lbs
5/10/09 - 223 lbs
5/17/09 - 223 lbs
5/24-09 - 221 lbs
5/31/09 - 218 lbs
6/07/09 - 218 lbs
6/14/09 - 217 lbs
6/21/09 - 217 lbs
6/28/09 - 216 lbs

Goal weight : 199 lbs


----------



## stewjames39 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Getting started*

Love to jump in this thread. Started a diet in May and was doing great but then I wrecked on my dirt bike, fractured scapula and all sorts of other goodies, only gained a couple of pounds back. I'm back on the bike now, did a 35 mile road ride today, mtn. biking may take a couple more weeks till I'm able. Lot's of good results in this thread so maybe I can hang with ya.

Start date 6/1/09 
HT. 6' 2"
WT. 264 Lbs. Goal WT. 230 Lbs. by Sep. 210 Lbs. by XMAS

6/29/09-255 lb


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Age: 27
Height: 6' 1"
Starting Weight: 406 (Aug 2008)
Goal Weight: 235ish
Bike: 2002 Specialized Bighit

The biggest goal is to buy normal clothing not 3XL. I want to compete in a few mtb races and podium in my dirtbike race series.

Method: Eat Right. Exercise. Stay super active. Biking, Dirt Biking, Hiking, Climbing, etc.

*08-08-08 406#* - 100% Fat Ass.
*11-24-08 349#* - (-14.0% *Body Weight*) Apparenty working out and eating correctly works. 
*12-15-08 344#* - (-15.2%) My technique of working out and eating right is working.
*01-19-09 342# * - (-15.8%) I have not been working out because I had surgery to remove some small tumor inside of me. Still eating healthy and dropping the weight. Gonna hit the gym tonight.
*01-30-09 336#* (-17.2%) Hitting the gym hard. It is paying off!!!!! Just for shits and giggles I put on some jeans I haven't worn in years. They fit and aren't tight what-so-ever. 
*02-22-09 328#* (-19.3%) Still working :thumbsup:
*03-19-09 325#* (-20.0%) After some lazy weeks but of eating well and some rides moto and pedal im still going strong! I bought some 42" Levi's this weekend. I can't remember when I last fit into some 42's. Its scary, but also a joyful thing too 
*03-24-09 323#* (-20.5%) Had my somewhat monthly visit with the trainer lady from the gym that tells me about my body fat %, etc. I am down another 2% body fat since my last visit with her (sometime in Jan).
*04-12-09 321#* (-21.0%) Still working :thumbsup: Need to have a KILLER April and May to get to my interm goal of being under 300 by June!!
*06-29-09 301#* (-25.8%) Didn't get to my June goal, but still I am getting there!!


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

This looks like a good thread. I'm gonna jump in here too.

Start: January 2009
5' 6" and 253 Lbs.

Realized I needed to change something and started watching what I eat a bit. Finished winter semester at college came home and started a real diet.

6/8/09 Down to 240. Also started riding my bike a lot more.

I've put a full century on my bike since then and that combined with eating healthy and cutting all sugared and most diet soda out I'm down to 228 as of 6/30/09

My goal is to be under 200 by September.


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Ok My turn*

7/4/09 6'2" 275 
Goal 250 9/30/09
225 12/30/09


----------



## gazmatrix (Jun 1, 2009)

Age: 29
Height: 6' 2"

Start date: 06/29/09
Starting weight: 238 lbs

06/29/09 - 238 lbs
07/06/09 - 236 lbs
07/13/09
07/20/09
07/27/09
08/03/09
08/10/09
08/17/09
08/24/09
08/31/09
09/07/09

Goal date: 09/07/09 (My 30th Birthday)
Goal weight: 200 lbs


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Age: 27
Height: 6' 1"
Starting Weight: 406 (Aug 2008)
Goal Weight: 235ish
Bike: 2002 Specialized Bighit

The biggest goal is to buy normal clothing not 3XL. I want to compete in a few mtb races and podium in a dirtbike race.

Method: Eat Right. Exercise. Stay super active. Biking, Dirt Biking, Hiking, Climbing, etc.

*08-08-08 406#* - 100% Fat Ass.
*11-24-08 349#* - (-14.0% *Body Weight*) Apparenty working out and eating correctly works. 
*12-15-08 344#* - (-15.2%) My technique of working out and eating right is working.
*01-19-09 342# * - (-15.8%) I have not been working out because I had surgery to remove some small tumor inside of me. Still eating healthy and dropping the weight. Gonna hit the gym tonight.
*01-30-09 336#* (-17.2%) Hitting the gym hard. It is paying off!!!!! Just for shits and giggles I put on some jeans I haven't worn in years. They fit and aren't tight what-so-ever. 
*02-22-09 328#* (-19.3%) Still working :thumbsup:
*03-19-09 325#* (-20.0%) After some lazy weeks but of eating well and some rides moto and pedal im still going strong! I bought some 42" Levi's this weekend. I can't remember when I last fit into some 42's. Its scary, but also a joyful thing too 
*03-24-09 323#* (-20.5%) Had my somewhat monthly visit with the trainer lady from the gym that tells me about my body fat %, etc. I am down another 2% body fat since my last visit with her (sometime in Jan).
*04-12-09 321#* (-21.0%) Still working :thumbsup: Need to have a KILLER April and May to get to my interm goal of being under 300 by June!!
*06-29-09 301#* (-25.8%) Didn't get to my June goal, but still I am getting there!!
*07-06-09 299#* (-26.3%) Working harder on portion control. Triathlon training is going to start working hardcore here soon.


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

Time to weigh in again.

7-9-09 down to 225. 25 pounds more to go.


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

Tryin for at least 10lbs a month..
09 Giant RIncon (street)
1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323
1/30/09-321.5 *My scale sucked and was giving me 3 different readings every time i weighed in. I bought another one that according to reviews is more reliable. This new scale says i weigh 313.2. so i will start from there for Feb but according to my old scale i had a weight loss of 11.5lbs in Jan**
1/30/09-313.2
2/6/09-313.2 (superbowl weekend, Lucky i didnt change i ate like a pig)
2/13/09-310.4
2/20/09-307.2
2/27/09-303.6
Total loss of 10lbs for Feb..
3/6/09-302.2 (meh)
3/13/09-301.2 (DAMMIT!)
3/20/09-298.6 (WOOT! havent been under 300 in a few years, Truly momentous)
3/27/09-297.0 (meh, il try to drop 4-5 next week)
Total Loss of 6.6lbs for March. (bad month)
4/3/09-294.6
4/10/09-295.4 (bah.. darn u work potlucks)
4/17/09-297.2 (Started a new schedule this week.. only rode once this week )
4/24/09-294.0(back on track)
5/1/09-290.2
Total Loss of 6.8lbs for April (uggh)
5/8/09-289.0 (not great but i broke into the 80's)
5/15/09-289.2 (gained .2lbs.. )

I havent posted in a while due to injuring my back and not being able to ride often at all.. diet went to crap but i gained a few lbs.. its less than i thought it would be lol.. but for now im back on track and ready to go.. new goal is at least 250 by the end of the year.

7/10/09-300.4


----------



## gazmatrix (Jun 1, 2009)

Age: 29
Height: 6' 2"
Start date: 06/29/09
Starting weight: 238 lbs

06/29/09 - 238 lbs
07/06/09 - 236 lbs
07/13/09 - 236 lbs No change this week 
07/20/09
07/27/09
08/03/09
08/10/09
08/17/09
08/24/09
08/31/09
09/07/09

Goal date: 09/07/09 (My 30th Birthday)
Goal weight: 200 lbs


----------



## sethtyler (Jun 10, 2009)

My first one, I'm in the military and have got to desperately get into shape. Just got back from a deployment where I gained a lot of weight. Just bought a C'dale F7 and a CAAD9 for the road (10-mile commute to work). Going to try to ride to and from work everyday. It stays about 80-85* to work and about 105-110* on the trip back... Hopefully I'll stick, been doing it for a week now.

Age: 23
Height: 6'
Stat date: 14 July 2009
Starting weight: 243 lbs

Goal weight: 200 lbs
Goal date: 30 Nov


----------



## bigmayne (Jun 13, 2009)

*alil less pain in my legs now*

age: 33
height:5' 11 1/2" (6' in my head)
weight:324lb (after a 10 lb loss from eating better).
goal: to get around 200 but first to 300lb. just got to keep saying no to alot of fatty foods and eating like its my last meal lol. 
starting weight on 6/18 324lb
total miles rode =tmr
6/25/09 -320.5 lbs tmr 102 miles
7/02/09 -317 lbs tmr 98.6 miles
7/09/09 -317 lbs tmr 66.4 miles (pulled something in my left leg and was told to ice it so I got ice cream heehee for 3 days I didnt ride but still at same weight.)
7/16/09 -315.2 lbs tmr 27.325 miles (not a good week for me alot of personal things going on and my bike took a dump on me :madman: but I just fixed it today:thumbsup: still doing it lil by lil).
7/23/09 -315 lbs tmr 29.518 miles (I blam the 3 picnics I went to this week). Still went down .2 lbs lol


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

Tryin for at least 10lbs a month..
09 Giant RIncon (street)
1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323
1/30/09-321.5 *My scale sucked and was giving me 3 different readings every time i weighed in. I bought another one that according to reviews is more reliable. This new scale says i weigh 313.2. so i will start from there for Feb but according to my old scale i had a weight loss of 11.5lbs in Jan**
1/30/09-313.2
2/6/09-313.2 (superbowl weekend, Lucky i didnt change i ate like a pig)
2/13/09-310.4
2/20/09-307.2
2/27/09-303.6
Total loss of 10lbs for Feb..
3/6/09-302.2 (meh)
3/13/09-301.2 (DAMMIT!)
3/20/09-298.6 (WOOT! havent been under 300 in a few years, Truly momentous)
3/27/09-297.0 (meh, il try to drop 4-5 next week)
Total Loss of 6.6lbs for March. (bad month)
4/3/09-294.6
4/10/09-295.4 (bah.. darn u work potlucks)
4/17/09-297.2 (Started a new schedule this week.. only rode once this week )
4/24/09-294.0(back on track)
5/1/09-290.2
Total Loss of 6.8lbs for April (uggh)
5/8/09-289.0 (not great but i broke into the 80's)
5/15/09-289.2 (gained .2lbs.. )

I havent posted in a while due to injuring my back and not being able to ride often at all.. diet went to crap but i gained a few lbs.. its less than i thought it would be lol.. but for now im back on track and ready to go.. new goal is at least 250 by the end of the year.

7/10/09-300.4
7/17/09-298.6


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

6/8/09 Down to 240
228 as of 6/30/09
7-9-09 down to 225.
7-18-09 down to 221. a little late this week. Didn't get a chance to ride much either.


----------



## Bike Heritage (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey all,

Just got serious about losing lbs last week.
07/11/09--->266.0
07/18/09--->262.0


Good start, but i gotta keep it going.


----------



## SmallAirAndy (Aug 9, 2005)

Jumped in on this a few years back, lost 20 pounds. Had a kid, gained 20 pounds. Go figure.

So, I'm back.

29
6'3
Start weight 7/21/2009: 283

And so it begins. Again.


----------



## Markeology (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm a total newbie here, but I'd like to join in.

Age: 37
Height: close enough to 6' that no one calls me on it when I claim it
Starting Weight: 374 (1/8/09)
Current Weight: 315
Bike: Giant Sedona

I just started riding in March, and I've mostly just stuck to a paved river trail. I did one short ride at Sand Canyon near Mesa Verde, Colorado back in April and I loved it.

-Mark W.


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

Age: 32
Height: 6'3"
Start Date: July 07, 2009
Starting Weight: 270
Goal Weight: 235-40 end of summer 
7-29-09 265


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

6/8/09 Down to 240
228 as of 6/30/09
7-9-09 down to 225.
7-18-09 down to 221
7-24-09 down to 219. Not bad considering I haven't been able to ride hardly at all this week.


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

Tryin for at least 10lbs a month..
09 Giant RIncon (street)
1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323
1/30/09-321.5 *My scale sucked and was giving me 3 different readings every time i weighed in. I bought another one that according to reviews is more reliable. This new scale says i weigh 313.2. so i will start from there for Feb but according to my old scale i had a weight loss of 11.5lbs in Jan**
1/30/09-313.2
2/6/09-313.2 (superbowl weekend, Lucky i didnt change i ate like a pig)
2/13/09-310.4
2/20/09-307.2
2/27/09-303.6
Total loss of 10lbs for Feb..
3/6/09-302.2 (meh)
3/13/09-301.2 (DAMMIT!)
3/20/09-298.6 (WOOT! havent been under 300 in a few years, Truly momentous)
3/27/09-297.0 (meh, il try to drop 4-5 next week)
Total Loss of 6.6lbs for March. (bad month)
4/3/09-294.6
4/10/09-295.4 (bah.. darn u work potlucks)
4/17/09-297.2 (Started a new schedule this week.. only rode once this week )
4/24/09-294.0(back on track)
5/1/09-290.2
Total Loss of 6.8lbs for April (uggh)
5/8/09-289.0 (not great but i broke into the 80's)
5/15/09-289.2 (gained .2lbs.. )

I havent posted in a while due to injuring my back and not being able to ride often at all.. diet went to crap but i gained a few lbs.. its less than i thought it would be lol.. but for now im back on track and ready to go.. new goal is at least 250 by the end of the year.

7/10/09-300.4
7/17/09-298.6
7/24/09-295.0 (nice)


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

DeVianTiCoN said:


> Tryin for at least 10lbs a month..
> 09 Giant RIncon (street)
> 1/5/09-333
> 1/9/09-329.5
> ...


way to stick to it after your little hiatus- i know many who would have folded after getting back over 300. keep up the good work! i enjoy reading these updates of everyone's progress!


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

Keep up the good work guys! :thumbsup: 

Checking in for the week :

Age : 34
Height : 5' 11"

Start date : 4/1/08
Starting weight : 327 lbs

1/1/09 - 261 lbs

4/19/09 - 229 lbs
4/26/09 - 226 lbs
5/03/09 - 226 lbs
5/10/09 - 223 lbs
5/17/09 - 223 lbs
5/24-09 - 221 lbs
5/31/09 - 218 lbs
6/07/09 - 218 lbs
6/14/09 - 217 lbs
6/21/09 - 217 lbs
6/28/09 - 216 lbs
7/26/09 - 214 lbs

Goal weight : 199 lbs


----------



## SmallAirAndy (Aug 9, 2005)

29
6'3
Start weight 7/21/2009: 283
7/27/2008: 280


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks Eric Z. Injuring my back really hurt my progress big time.. I really think i would be around 270-75 right now if it didnt happen but injuries do happen so.. its only a new hurdle. ive tightened up my diet a lil bit by adding a few salads for dinner and some subway and doing ab workouts. Hopefully i can do 2-3lbs a week.. I havent weighted 250 since 2004 and 225 since 2001.. Like i said.. hoping to get to 250 by the end of the year. If im feeling krazy maybe try to get out of clyde status and hit 199 lol. I got some muscle on me so i think maintaining under 200 would be hell.. anyway thanks for ur comments.


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, I'm glad I found this forum. It took a while read about all of your great weight loss
and it has inspired me to share. I'm 43 years old and 6'-4" tall. Back in the 80's I was an avid biker.
Real life just seemed to get in the way and I suffered the usual weight gains from no exercise,
a new desk job, and eating like I did when I was 20. Last May (08) I hit my high of 375 lbs
and was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes and high blood pressure. I started to make some
drastic changes in my life. If not for me that for my two sons (10 & 12). I followed the
diabetes diet and started to ride a stationary bike in the basement every day. Needless to
say this gets boring fast. In August of last year I had the "Lap Band Procedure" and while 
not perfect is a very workable weight loss program. With my weight dropping my son asked
me if I would ride with him just around the neighborhood so I dug out my 80's Rockhopper
and found that I could ride again. I can't describe the joy I felt at rediscovering cycling.
Last may I bought myself a present for getting down to 300 lbs, a new Nevara 29er. I love
this bike. It fits me like no other bike I have ridden and I tested a lot of bikes before deciding
on this one. Since then I have put nearly 450 miles on my bike and have inspired my wife
and three of our friends to purchase bikes. As of this morning I'm down to 285 lbs and while
the weight loss has slowed I'm feeling so much stronger and I'm well on my way to my goal
of 245 lbs. I'm sure that some of the difference in weight loss is the gaining of muscle mass
so I will not loose hope.

Keep riding!


----------



## bigmayne (Jun 13, 2009)

*more of the good stuff*

age: 33
height:5' 11 1/2" (6' in my head)
weight:324lb (after a 10 lb loss from eating better).
goal: to get around 200 but first to 300lb. just got to keep saying no to alot of fatty foods and eating like its my last meal lol. 
starting weight on 6/18 324lb
total miles rode =tmr
6/25/09 -320.5 lbs tmr 102 miles
7/02/09 -317 lbs tmr 98.6 miles
7/09/09 -317 lbs tmr 66.4 miles (pulled something in my left leg and was told to ice it so I got ice cream heehee for 3 days I didnt ride but still at same weight.)
7/16/09 -315.2 lbs tmr 27.325 miles (not a good week for me alot of personal things going on and my bike took a dump on me but I just fixed it today still doing it lil by lil).
7/23/09 -315 lbs tmr 29.518 miles (I blam the 3 picnics I went to this week). Still went down .2 lbs lol
7/30/09 -310 lbs tmr 48.502 miles (eating less crap and eating fruits and veggies really does make a difference).


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

Tryin for at least 10lbs a month..
09 Giant RIncon (street)
1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323
1/30/09-321.5 *My scale sucked and was giving me 3 different readings every time i weighed in. I bought another one that according to reviews is more reliable. This new scale says i weigh 313.2. so i will start from there for Feb but according to my old scale i had a weight loss of 11.5lbs in Jan**
1/30/09-313.2
2/6/09-313.2 (superbowl weekend, Lucky i didnt change i ate like a pig)
2/13/09-310.4
2/20/09-307.2
2/27/09-303.6
Total loss of 10lbs for Feb..
3/6/09-302.2 (meh)
3/13/09-301.2 (DAMMIT!)
3/20/09-298.6 (WOOT! havent been under 300 in a few years, Truly momentous)
3/27/09-297.0 (meh, il try to drop 4-5 next week)
Total Loss of 6.6lbs for March. (bad month)
4/3/09-294.6
4/10/09-295.4 (bah.. darn u work potlucks)
4/17/09-297.2 (Started a new schedule this week.. only rode once this week )
4/24/09-294.0(back on track)
5/1/09-290.2
Total Loss of 6.8lbs for April (uggh)
5/8/09-289.0 (not great but i broke into the 80's)
5/15/09-289.2 (gained .2lbs.. )

I havent posted in a while due to injuring my back and not being able to ride often at all.. diet went to crap but i gained a few lbs.. its less than i thought it would be lol.. but for now im back on track and ready to go.. new goal is at least 250 by the end of the year.

7/10/09-300.4
7/17/09-298.6
7/24/09-295.0 (nice)
7/31/09-294.4 (hmm sadwich i ate last night must have been 2 fillng.. i did nothing differnt)


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

6/8/09 Down to 240
228 as of 6/30/09
7-9-09 down to 225.
7-18-09 down to 221
7-24-09 down to 219.
7-31-09 down to 216. Probably because of the 30 miles I threw down this morning.


----------



## bigmayne (Jun 13, 2009)

*not a good week*

age: 33
height:5' 11 1/2" (6' in my head)
weight:324lb (after a 10 lb loss from eating better).
goal: to get around 200 but first to 300lb. just got to keep saying no to alot of fatty foods and eating like its my last meal lol. 
starting weight on 6/18 324lb
total miles rode =tmr
6/25/09 -320.5 lbs tmr 102 miles
7/02/09 -317 lbs tmr 98.6 miles
7/09/09 -317 lbs tmr 66.4 miles (pulled something in my left leg and was told to ice it so I got ice cream heehee for 3 days I didnt ride but still at same weight.)
7/16/09 -315.2 lbs tmr 27.325 miles (not a good week for me alot of personal things going on and my bike took a dump on me but I just fixed it today still doing it lil by lil).
7/23/09 -315 lbs tmr 29.518 miles (I blame the 3 picnics I went to this week). Still went down .2 lbs lol
7/30/09 -310 lbs tmr 48.502 miles (eating less crap and eating fruits and veggies really does make a difference).
8/06/09 -311.2 lbs tmr 26.024 miles (worst week and I want it to stay that way the only bad week!). :nono:


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

Tryin for at least 10lbs a month..
09 Giant RIncon (street)
1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323
1/30/09-321.5 *My scale sucked and was giving me 3 different readings every time i weighed in. I bought another one that according to reviews is more reliable. This new scale says i weigh 313.2. so i will start from there for Feb but according to my old scale i had a weight loss of 11.5lbs in Jan**
1/30/09-313.2
2/6/09-313.2 (superbowl weekend, Lucky i didnt change i ate like a pig)
2/13/09-310.4
2/20/09-307.2
2/27/09-303.6
Total loss of 10lbs for Feb..
3/6/09-302.2 (meh)
3/13/09-301.2 (DAMMIT!)
3/20/09-298.6 (WOOT! havent been under 300 in a few years, Truly momentous)
3/27/09-297.0 (meh, il try to drop 4-5 next week)
Total Loss of 6.6lbs for March. (bad month)
4/3/09-294.6
4/10/09-295.4 (bah.. darn u work potlucks)
4/17/09-297.2 (Started a new schedule this week.. only rode once this week )
4/24/09-294.0(back on track)
5/1/09-290.2
Total Loss of 6.8lbs for April (uggh)
5/8/09-289.0 (not great but i broke into the 80's)
5/15/09-289.2 (gained .2lbs.. )

I havent posted in a while due to injuring my back and not being able to ride often at all.. diet went to crap but i gained a few lbs.. its less than i thought it would be lol.. but for now im back on track and ready to go.. new goal is at least 250 by the end of the year.

7/10/09-300.4
7/17/09-298.6
7/24/09-295.0 (nice)
7/31/09-294.4 (hmm sadwich i ate last night must have been 2 fillng.. i did nothing differnt)
Total of 6lbs for July
8/7/09-292.5


----------



## TitaneeNC (Jun 12, 2008)

TitaneeNC said:


> Haven't posted in a while so here's the new numbers:
> Age: 49
> Height: 5'9''
> Start Date: Jan 15, 2009
> ...


Update
08-07-09 230#


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

6/8/09 Down to 240
228 as of 6/30/09
7-9-09 down to 225.
7-18-09 down to 221
7-24-09 down to 219.
7-31-09 down to 216. Probably because of the 30 miles I threw down this morning.
8-8-09 down to 214. not the best week. Didn't get a chance to ride much.


----------



## StarXed (Aug 5, 2008)

*Frustrated*

I think I'm going to start following along with you guys.
I'm really kind of upset today. I've been biking hard ever since I moved to VA last year...trying to drop the weight I piled on during college. I was a bicycle courier for a couple years in Boston and I've always been off and on bicycles since I was 13. Now I'm 25 and feeling like Ive got to make some changes now before its too late. So I've logged about 1k miles this summer between my road and new mountain bike that I bought in March (mostly on the mountain bike).

But I haven't been on a scale in years. I started avoiding them when they gave me bad news.
I'm 6'4"... broad shoulders...and when people ask my weight I was telling them 285 while secretly thinking I was about 290.

So its been 4 months of riding at least 4 days a week...at least 10 miles a day with 15-27 mile days on the weekends. Most weeks I get 5-6 days in unless it rains. I ride after work and I feel pretty amazing. I'm down from a 44 waist to a 42 waist and edging closer to a 40. When I'm on my road bike my belly doesn't bounce off my knees while I pedal. I don't drink and I live on spinach salads at work.

So imagine my shock when I just got on a scale for the first time in years. 310. 310 pounds. How is that possible?! I'm in shock. I've been busting my ass all summer through the heat and humidity while everyone I know has been just hanging out. I guess I don't really know where I was when i began, but I don't feel 310 pounds. I don't look 310 pounds. I'm kind of upset about this. I'm an active guy. It doesn't seem fair.

So starting now I'm going to start tracking it. This feels like such a massive setback because I never assumed I was anywhere near this heavy. It feels like I've made no progress or have gone backwards.

08/08/09 - 310lbs


----------



## TitaneeNC (Jun 12, 2008)

StarXed said:


> I think I'm going to start following along with you guys.
> I'm really kind of upset today. ]
> 
> First thing you should look at is your diet. More calories in then calories out = weight gain. If you're riding as much as you say you must be eating or drinking way too much.


----------



## StarXed (Aug 5, 2008)

TitaneeNC said:


> StarXed said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm going to start following along with you guys.
> ...


----------



## TitaneeNC (Jun 12, 2008)

If that's the case see your family doc, explain what is going on and get some tests done. Not a doctor but if you are concerned you should seek some medical help. Could be thyroid or other medical problems.

But anyway here is a good link for tracking your calories;

http://fitday.com/


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

StarXed said:


> I think I'm going to start following along with you guys.
> I'm really kind of upset today. I've been biking hard ever since I moved to VA last year...trying to drop the weight I piled on during college. I was a bicycle courier for a couple years in Boston and I've always been off and on bicycles since I was 13. Now I'm 25 and feeling like Ive got to make some changes now before its too late. So I've logged about 1k miles this summer between my road and new mountain bike that I bought in March (mostly on the mountain bike).
> 
> But I haven't been on a scale in years. I started avoiding them when they gave me bad news.
> ...


6'4 310 is not terrible lol.. but good luck.


----------



## bigmayne (Jun 13, 2009)

*not bad to start!*



StarXed said:


> I think I'm going to start following along with you guys.
> I'm really kind of upset today. I've been biking hard ever since I moved to VA last year...trying to drop the weight I piled on during college. I was a bicycle courier for a couple years in Boston and I've always been off and on bicycles since I was 13. Now I'm 25 and feeling like Ive got to make some changes now before its too late. So I've logged about 1k miles this summer between my road and new mountain bike that I bought in March (mostly on the mountain bike).
> 
> But I haven't been on a scale in years. I started avoiding them when they gave me bad news.
> ...


If it makes ya feel better I started at 340 lbs and I look more like a 260 lbs guy. I like to say I'm big boned lol (my momma said so its true). I'm now down to about 312 lbs and still is a big guy but feeling alot better and not having as much pain when I walk. So keep your head up and stay the course your on it'll payoff one way or another.:thumbsup:


----------



## Takedown (Jun 28, 2008)

Back on the bike which means it's time to lose the weight again.

8/13/09 - 224.0
8/6/09 - 226.5


----------



## bigmayne (Jun 13, 2009)

*no more cake*

age: 33
height:5' 11 1/2" (6' in my head)
weight:324lb (after a 10 lb loss from eating better).
goal: to get around 200 but first to 300lb. just got to keep saying no to alot of fatty foods and eating like its my last meal lol. 
starting weight on 6/18 324lb
total miles rode =tmr
6/25/09 -320.5 lbs tmr 102 miles
7/02/09 -317 lbs tmr 98.6 miles
7/09/09 -317 lbs tmr 66.4 miles (pulled something in my left leg and was told to ice it so I got ice cream heehee for 3 days I didnt ride but still at same weight.)
7/16/09 -315.2 lbs tmr 27.325 miles (not a good week for me alot of personal things going on and my bike took a dump on me but I just fixed it today still doing it lil by lil).
7/23/09 -315 lbs tmr 29.518 miles (I blame the 3 picnics I went to this week). Still went down .2 lbs lol
7/30/09 -310 lbs tmr 48.502 miles (eating less crap and eating fruits and veggies really does make a difference).
8/06/09 -311.2 lbs tmr 26.024 miles (worst week and I want it to stay that way the only bad week!). 
8/13/09 -310 lbs tmr 58.591 miles (cake and icecream not a good choice for a bad day:nono: ). gonna get better though.
8/20/09 -310.4 lbs tmr 11.098 miles lol my bike was mad at me.


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

6/8/09 Down to 240
228 as of 6/30/09
7-9-09 down to 225.
7-18-09 down to 221
7-24-09 down to 219.
7-31-09 down to 216.
8-8-09 down to 214.
8-14-09 down to 213. Worst week I've had. I'm gonna make up for it this next week though.


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

Tryin for at least 10lbs a month..
09 Giant RIncon (street)
1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323
1/30/09-321.5 *My scale sucked and was giving me 3 different readings every time i weighed in. I bought another one that according to reviews is more reliable. This new scale says i weigh 313.2. so i will start from there for Feb but according to my old scale i had a weight loss of 11.5lbs in Jan**
1/30/09-313.2
2/6/09-313.2 (superbowl weekend, Lucky i didnt change i ate like a pig)
2/13/09-310.4
2/20/09-307.2
2/27/09-303.6
Total loss of 10lbs for Feb..
3/6/09-302.2 (meh)
3/13/09-301.2 (DAMMIT!)
3/20/09-298.6 (WOOT! havent been under 300 in a few years, Truly momentous)
3/27/09-297.0 (meh, il try to drop 4-5 next week)
Total Loss of 6.6lbs for March. (bad month)
4/3/09-294.6
4/10/09-295.4 (bah.. darn u work potlucks)
4/17/09-297.2 (Started a new schedule this week.. only rode once this week )
4/24/09-294.0(back on track)
5/1/09-290.2
Total Loss of 6.8lbs for April (uggh)
5/8/09-289.0 (not great but i broke into the 80's)
5/15/09-289.2 (gained .2lbs.. )

I havent posted in a while due to injuring my back and not being able to ride often at all.. diet went to crap but i gained a few lbs.. its less than i thought it would be lol.. but for now im back on track and ready to go.. new goal is at least 250 by the end of the year.

7/10/09-300.4
7/17/09-298.6
7/24/09-295.0 (nice)
7/31/09-294.4 (hmm sadwich i ate last night must have been 2 fillng.. i did nothing differnt)
Total of 6lbs for July
8/7/09-292.5
8/14/09-292.2 (odd week, didnt ride as much and diet was flawed.)


----------



## Takedown (Jun 28, 2008)

8/20/09 - 223.5
8/13/09 - 224.0
8/6/09 - 226.5


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

Tryin for at least 10lbs a month..
09 Giant RIncon (street)
1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323
1/30/09-321.5 *My scale sucked and was giving me 3 different readings every time i weighed in. I bought another one that according to reviews is more reliable. This new scale says i weigh 313.2. so i will start from there for Feb but according to my old scale i had a weight loss of 11.5lbs in Jan**
1/30/09-313.2
2/6/09-313.2 (superbowl weekend, Lucky i didnt change i ate like a pig)
2/13/09-310.4
2/20/09-307.2
2/27/09-303.6
Total loss of 10lbs for Feb..
3/6/09-302.2 (meh)
3/13/09-301.2 (DAMMIT!)
3/20/09-298.6 (WOOT! havent been under 300 in a few years, Truly momentous)
3/27/09-297.0 (meh, il try to drop 4-5 next week)
Total Loss of 6.6lbs for March. (bad month)
4/3/09-294.6
4/10/09-295.4 (bah.. darn u work potlucks)
4/17/09-297.2 (Started a new schedule this week.. only rode once this week )
4/24/09-294.0(back on track)
5/1/09-290.2
Total Loss of 6.8lbs for April (uggh)
5/8/09-289.0 (not great but i broke into the 80's)
5/15/09-289.2 (gained .2lbs.. )

I havent posted in a while due to injuring my back and not being able to ride often at all.. diet went to crap but i gained a few lbs.. its less than i thought it would be lol.. but for now im back on track and ready to go.. new goal is at least 250 by the end of the year.

7/10/09-300.4
7/17/09-298.6
7/24/09-295.0 (nice)
7/31/09-294.4 (hmm sadwich i ate last night must have been 2 fillng.. i did nothing differnt)
Total of 6lbs for July
8/7/09-292.5
8/14/09-292.2 (odd week, didnt ride as much and diet was flawed.)
8/21/09-291.6(ughh)


----------



## Takedown (Jun 28, 2008)

8/26/09 - 221.5
8/20/09 - 223.5
8/13/09 - 224.0
8/6/09 - 226.5


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

Age: 32
Height: 6'3"
Start Date: July 07, 2009
Starting Weight: 270
Goal Weight: 235-40 end of summer 
7-29-09 265 
8-28-09 258


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

Tryin for at least 10lbs a month..
09 Giant RIncon (street)
1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323
1/30/09-321.5 *My scale sucked and was giving me 3 different readings every time i weighed in. I bought another one that according to reviews is more reliable. This new scale says i weigh 313.2. so i will start from there for Feb but according to my old scale i had a weight loss of 11.5lbs in Jan**
1/30/09-313.2
2/6/09-313.2 (superbowl weekend, Lucky i didnt change i ate like a pig)
2/13/09-310.4
2/20/09-307.2
2/27/09-303.6
Total loss of 10lbs for Feb..
3/6/09-302.2 (meh)
3/13/09-301.2 (DAMMIT!)
3/20/09-298.6 (WOOT! havent been under 300 in a few years, Truly momentous)
3/27/09-297.0 (meh, il try to drop 4-5 next week)
Total Loss of 6.6lbs for March. (bad month)
4/3/09-294.6
4/10/09-295.4 (bah.. darn u work potlucks)
4/17/09-297.2 (Started a new schedule this week.. only rode once this week )
4/24/09-294.0(back on track)
5/1/09-290.2
Total Loss of 6.8lbs for April (uggh)
5/8/09-289.0 (not great but i broke into the 80's)
5/15/09-289.2 (gained .2lbs.. )

I havent posted in a while due to injuring my back and not being able to ride often at all.. diet went to crap but i gained a few lbs.. its less than i thought it would be lol.. but for now im back on track and ready to go.. new goal is at least 250 by the end of the year.

7/10/09-300.4
7/17/09-298.6
7/24/09-295.0 (nice)
7/31/09-294.4 (hmm sadwich i ate last night must have been 2 fillng.. i did nothing differnt)
Total of 6lbs for July
8/7/09-292.5
8/14/09-292.2 (odd week, didnt ride as much and diet was flawed.)
8/21/09-291.6(ughh)

Changed counters
Odometer: 478.54 Miles (was reset a few times so its probably more)
Dist:424.23 Miles (this is since the first of the year)
Max speed 22.6 mph
Average speed 6.6 mph

8/28/09-288.8
Total loss of 5.6lbs for August (hmm seems like im averaging 6lbs a month)


----------



## Apache_Guy (Aug 24, 2009)

Age: 39
Height 6'4"
Jan 1, 2009 Starting Weight: 285
Aug 25, 2009: 278
Aug 31, 2009: 277
Sep 12, 2009: 274.2
Sep 23, 2009: 271.4

Goal Weight: 260 for the Dawn 'til Dusk race on November 7th.


----------



## tenbsmith (Dec 31, 2004)

O.k., I've looked at this thread for a long time. Think I'll give it a try.

HT: 6'1" Age:Mid-40s
Bike: Gary Fisher Big Sur

8/31: 237.8 (suprisingly low after not working out this weekend and hovering around 240 for weeks).


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

Okay, so it's been like 2 1/2 weeks since I posted so I better get back on it.

6/8/09 Down to 240
228 as of 6/30/09
7-9-09 down to 225.
7-18-09 down to 221
7-24-09 down to 219.
7-31-09 down to 216.
8-8-09 down to 214.
8-14-09 down to 213.
9-2-09 down to 209. A pretty poor couple of weeks but I've been really busy with other stuff lately.


----------



## yetibiker08 (Sep 3, 2009)

Go vegan and drop masses of weight and gain some serious cardio dude!


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

yetibiker08 said:


> Go vegan and drop masses of weight and gain some serious cardio dude!


Don't think I could do the vegan thing. I prefer keeping a balanced diet and keeping the meat, eggs, and milk on my menu.


----------



## Takedown (Jun 28, 2008)

9/2/09 - 221.5 - No riding this week due to the fires, bah!
8/26/09 - 221.5
8/20/09 - 223.5
8/13/09 - 224.0
8/6/09 - 226.5


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

Tryin for at least 10lbs a month..
09 Giant RIncon (street)
1/5/09-333
1/9/09-329.5
1/16/09-325
1/23/09-323
1/30/09-321.5 *My scale sucked and was giving me 3 different readings every time i weighed in. I bought another one that according to reviews is more reliable. This new scale says i weigh 313.2. so i will start from there for Feb but according to my old scale i had a weight loss of 11.5lbs in Jan**
1/30/09-313.2
2/6/09-313.2 (superbowl weekend, Lucky i didnt change i ate like a pig)
2/13/09-310.4
2/20/09-307.2
2/27/09-303.6
Total loss of 10lbs for Feb..
3/6/09-302.2 (meh)
3/13/09-301.2 (DAMMIT!)
3/20/09-298.6 (WOOT! havent been under 300 in a few years, Truly momentous)
3/27/09-297.0 (meh, il try to drop 4-5 next week)
Total Loss of 6.6lbs for March. (bad month)
4/3/09-294.6
4/10/09-295.4 (bah.. darn u work potlucks)
4/17/09-297.2 (Started a new schedule this week.. only rode once this week )
4/24/09-294.0(back on track)
5/1/09-290.2
Total Loss of 6.8lbs for April (uggh)
5/8/09-289.0 (not great but i broke into the 80's)
5/15/09-289.2 (gained .2lbs.. )

I havent posted in a while due to injuring my back and not being able to ride often at all.. diet went to crap but i gained a few lbs.. its less than i thought it would be lol.. but for now im back on track and ready to go.. new goal is at least 250 by the end of the year.

7/10/09-300.4
7/17/09-298.6
7/24/09-295.0 (nice)
7/31/09-294.4 (hmm sadwich i ate last night must have been 2 fillng.. i did nothing differnt)
Total of 6lbs for July
8/7/09-292.5
8/14/09-292.2 (odd week, didnt ride as much and diet was flawed.)
8/21/09-291.6(ughh)

Changed counters
Odometer: 478.54 Miles (was reset a few times so its probably more)
Dist:424.23 Miles (this is since the first of the year)
Max speed 22.6 mph
Average speed 6.6 mph

8/28/09-288.8
Total loss of 5.6lbs for August (hmm seems like im averaging 6lbs a month)

9/4/09-285.8


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi,

just had my first weigh in in a while, was 250 when starting biking, I am now a nice svelte 210. I am to push the weight higher with weight training, but 210... I was 15 when I last weighed that much!!


----------



## tenbsmith (Dec 31, 2004)

That's outstanding CaveGiant, congrats. How long since you started biking?

DeVian, I know your goal was 10 pounds/month but 6 pounds/month sounds good to me. There are two parts to the game--1) Weight loss and 2) maintaining the new weight--and I think slower loss associated with a maintainable approach may be best long term. 

Takedown, you in Cali somewhere? Stay safe.

HT: 6'1" Age:Mid-40s
Bike: Gary Fisher Big Sur

9/9: 238.6, BF 29% (Headin' in the wrong direction compared to 8/31, but o.k. because still below 240, hope to see it go down next week).
8/31: 237.8 (suprisingly low after not working out this weekend and hovering around 240 for weeks).


----------



## Giant noobie (Sep 9, 2009)

*starting anew*

So I was on vacation all last week reading through the forums and I just had to get on this bandwagon! I am starting to ride again after a long break of numerous years. I am so excited about it I even got my wife all fired up also. I bought a 2005 Giant NRS2 from a friend and now I am pumped to get on with the weight loss. Here are the stats:

9/12/2009
5' 11 1/2" or so
268 lbs.

Going out for a ride with the wife this morning and maybe one this afternoon with my friends who are WAY better than I am. Wish me luck.


----------



## techy101 (May 2, 2009)

I'm starting a bit late, but here goes for a first weigh in:

9/15/09 - 225


----------



## tenbsmith (Dec 31, 2004)

Better late than never.


9/16: 240.02, BF 28% (Gads! still in the wrong direction. Gotta start doing better portion control at night, hopefully better next week.)
9/9: 238.6, BF 29% (Headin' in the wrong direction compared to 8/31, but o.k. because still below 240, hope to see it go down next week).
8/31: 237.8 (suprisingly low after not working out this weekend and hovering around 240 for weeks).


----------



## jarHunter (Mar 20, 2009)

jarHunter said:


> Im new to the sport but loving it so far. Trying to get rid of my old football weight Here are my stats:
> 
> 23 Years old
> 6'5
> ...


I havent posted on here in a while but im now down to 269 and will be running a 10k this weekend and my second half marathon next weekend. On my way to 230!!


----------



## Eastcoast Manik (Sep 20, 2009)

A big hey from the east coast all!
Just picked up a bike second hand and bought a new one for the better half. Needless to say we are beyond hooked!
Just surfing through the forums and I guess I'm the newest CLYDE around lol :thumbsup: 
Heres mah story, gained some weight via the ol beer and computer diet. Hit a whopping 305# at 5'10" so I was quite the big boy. Back in April I started hitting the gym, treadmills, arc trainers and stat bikes. Stuck to er, drank less beer and now rocking 238# and still dropping. Getting bored of the gym so me and the misses got some bikes!!! I scored a 05 Norco manik for $500 (i hope i wasn't scammed lol) and bought a new Specialized Myka comp disc for my gf. Anyways I love the threads in this forum, such an awesome idea. God I wish I found this forum and got into biking back in April, the gym blows compared to biking 
Long live clydes!!! (even though my ultimate goal is 185 # I will always be a clyde  )


----------



## Giant noobie (Sep 9, 2009)

I couldn't weigh in on my usual day so here is for today..

9/20 265lbs.

it's a little something...:skep:


----------



## techy101 (May 2, 2009)

9/15/09 - 225
9/22/09 - 224


----------



## prodigy321 (Jul 28, 2009)

8/22/09 - 215lbs (my home scale was off, and I used the gym scale for this)
8/22 - 9/21 
- Stopped weightlifting for size and now geared towards building leaner muscle 
- Stopped creatine and whey supplemented diet as well
- Started riding 15-20 mile rides as much as possible
- Started eating lighter meals more frequently, and more water intake
- Dropped another pantsize, gained energy, and now have more stamina
9/22 - 210lbs Not much drop in weight and I have put in about 200 miles per month in riding. A little frustrating, but hey, I was initially looking for a healthy feeling and the ability to ride longer and faster and I got there....

Onto more riding. Will post some more results in a month or so.


----------



## prodigy321 (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh yeah, so I started my post, but never posted my beginning stats and goals. This is a great way for me to stay motivated and also keep track of my stats 

Age: 29 (turning 30 in October)
Height: 5'9"
Target Weight - 175lbs by Valentines Day 2010 
(super lean, but muscular, pedaling machine)

Current Stats:
Weight 210lbs

Measurements-
Arms 13"
Forearms 16.5"
Calves 17.5"
Quads 23.5"
Waist 35"
Chest: 42.5"


Old routine - Gym 4 days a week, weight lifting high weight low sets low reps, creatine daily, whey daily, strict diet geared towards building size

New routine - Gym 4 days a week (1 day dedicated to cardio only), weight lifting with more sets higher reps lower weight. Dropped all supplements, and trying to stay on a balanced diet, low caloric intake; and alot more water intake


----------



## techy101 (May 2, 2009)

9/15/09 - 225
9/22/09 - 224
9/30/09 - 222 (This is the weight that I've not been able to get below in the last few months. This time's going to be the charm)


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

5/1/08 375
7/30/09 285
9/30/09 277

just 2 more pounds to hit that -100 pound mark.


----------



## tenbsmith (Dec 31, 2004)

Here's my update.

9/30: 237.9, BF 29%. I'm pretty happy with this. Managed to resist the second Popsicle last night. The question is, can I come in lower next week? Even a few tenths of a pound lower would be cool.
9/23: Missed this one. Major storms and flooding in GA plus craziness at work. But hey, compared to others I'm blessed just a little water in the basement and a tree on the roof with only minor damage.
9/16: 240.02, BF 28% (Gads! still in the wrong direction. Gotta start doing better portion control at night, hopefully better next week.)
9/9: 238.6, BF 29% (Headin' in the wrong direction compared to 8/31, but o.k. because still below 240, hope to see it go down next week).
8/31: 237.8 (suprisingly low after not working out this weekend and hovering around 240 for weeks).


----------



## techy101 (May 2, 2009)

9/15/09 - 225
9/22/09 - 224
9/30/09 - 222 
10/7/09 - 222 

I feel the need to amend this. Hopped on the scale today 10/8/09 after a fair while on the throne and am down to 219. I think the 222 yesterday may have been artificially high due to an antibiotic screwing up my stomach.


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

5/1/08 375
7/30/09 285
9/30/09 277
10/08/09 274.3 woo-hoo lost 100 pounds


----------



## FuegoFuego (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey great job on losing 100lbs.


----------



## usca1158 (Sep 20, 2009)

Age: 22
Height: 6'6"
Start Date: Oct 9, 09
Starting Weight: 274
Goal Weight: 235
Goal Date: May 6, 2010
Bike: 2009 Felt Nine Comp

Weigh In Updates:
10/09/09 - 274
10/12/09 - 274
10/19/09 - 
10/26/09 -


----------



## shade13 (Jun 25, 2006)

*salute from isreal*

6'05 tall 36 years old 
riding a 2009 Heckler & haro Mary 29er rigid :thumbsup: 
stating weight was 275.7 about 4 years ago
11.10.2009 weigh in 212.74 
getting ready for my wedding at the 29'th this month 
ride on form isreal


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

I posted in here ages ago; think I was 210.

Now 175. Would be ridin' but I have a fractured vertebrae in my neck. **** it, least I'm not 210 anymore! Aha. Goodluck to all clydes who would like to not be clydes anymore.


----------



## baconrocket (Aug 27, 2009)

28 years

5'9"

229lbs. 

let's see if i can not be a clyde by the time Christmas rolls around.


----------



## techy101 (May 2, 2009)

9/15/09 - 225
9/22/09 - 224
9/30/09 - 222
10/7/09 - 222 
10/14/09 - 218


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

Age: 30
Height: 6' 0.5"
Start Date: Nov 1, 2008
Starting Weight: 214
Goal Weight: 185 (BMI of 25)

1/01/09 208
1/19/09 203
2/02/09 199
2/16/09 197
3/02/09 195
3/16/09 192
3/30/09 190
4/13/09 190
4/27/09 188
5/18/09 186
6/08/09 184
10/15/09 179

I haven't posted in this thread for a few months, but I'm just a couple weeks shy having spent a year trying to get fit and lose weight. I'm now 6lbs below my initial goal weight and thrilled about it. Total lost in now 35lbs. I'm no longer actively trying to lose weight, but I am trying to keep up with my portion control. I bought a pair of size 34 waist _*slim-fit*_ jeans this weekend. It's the first new pair I've bought since I've lost the weight and it makes my old pants look like something MC Hammer used to wear.


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

I know i havent posted in here for ever.. thing is i had vacation time and right after that came down with the flu and been sick for almost 2 weeks.. i havent rode my bike in about 3 weeks and im going tomorrow.. im up to about 297 right now. i know i was trying to get down to at least 270 by mid dec but that seems like a huge task that i cant take on now cuz i dont wanna kill myself trying to do that. I will be satisfied if i can get down to at least 290 by mid december.. that will be about 40lbs lost in ay ear if i do that which isnt terrible but its not what i wanted.. anyway.. heres to recovery.. OMG im so not looking forward to trying to get my riders legs back lol..


----------



## FuegoFuego (Oct 3, 2009)

Age: 37
Height: 6'5"
Starting Weight: 321.5
Goal Weight: 250
Bike: 2009 Surly Cross Check

I have ballooned up due to stress from work. To the point of thinking of changing careers. 
Received the Cross Check for fathers day this year. 
Commute to work about once to twice a week and ride about three to four times at night.

Any suggestions on cold weather gear would be appreciated.


----------



## techy101 (May 2, 2009)

Well crap. It happens though. 

9/15/09 - 225
9/22/09 - 224
9/30/09 - 222
10/7/09 - 222
10/14/09 - 218
10/21/09 - 220


----------



## techy101 (May 2, 2009)

9/15/09 - 225
9/22/09 - 224
9/30/09 - 222
10/7/09 - 222
10/14/09 - 218
10/21/09 - 220
10/28/09 - 218


----------



## FuegoFuego (Oct 3, 2009)

Last week 320
This week 317

Been able to do some night riding after work.


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Age: 27
Height: 6' 1"
Starting Weight: 406 (Aug 2008)
Goal Weight: 235ish
Bike: 2002 Specialized Bighit

The biggest goal is to buy normal clothing not 3XL. I want to compete in a few mtb races and podium in a dirtbike race. 

Method: Eat Right. Exercise. Stay super active. Biking, Dirt Biking, Hiking, Climbing, etc.

08-08-08 406# - 100% Fat Ass.
11-24-08 349# - (-14.0% Body Weight) Apparenty working out and eating correctly works. 
12-15-08 344# - (-15.2%) My technique of working out and eating right is working.
01-19-09 342# - (-15.8%) I have not been working out because I had surgery to remove some small tumor inside of me. Still eating healthy and dropping the weight. Gonna hit the gym tonight.
01-30-09 336# (-17.2%) Hitting the gym hard. It is paying off!!!!! Just for shits and giggles I put on some jeans I haven't worn in years. They fit and aren't tight what-so-ever. 
02-22-09 328# (-19.3%) Still working 
03-19-09 325# (-20.0%) After some lazy weeks but of eating well and some rides moto and pedal im still going strong! I bought some 42" Levi's this weekend. I can't remember when I last fit into some 42's. Its scary, but also a joyful thing too 
03-24-09 323# (-20.5%) Had my somewhat monthly visit with the trainer lady from the gym that tells me about my body fat %, etc. I am down another 2% body fat since my last visit with her (sometime in Jan).
04-12-09 321# (-21.0%) Still working Need to have a KILLER April and May to get to my interm goal of being under 300 by June!!
06-29-09 301# (-25.8%) Didn't get to my June goal, but still I am getting there!!
07-06-09 299# (-26.3%) Working harder on portion control. Triathlon training is going to start working hardcore here soon.
10-02-09 283# (-31.3%) The big race day is this Sunday coming up... .


----------



## techy101 (May 2, 2009)

9/15/09 - 225
9/22/09 - 224
9/30/09 - 222
10/7/09 - 222
10/14/09 - 218
10/21/09 - 220
10/28/09 - 218
11/26/09 - 217


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

45 years old
2/29/2007 = 233lbs, 22% body fat, waist = 40" weekly mileage = 9 miles
11/24/2009 = 159lbs, 8% body fat, waist = 31" weekly mileage = 175 miles(road., mtn)

I went from a barrel gut, to a ripped six pack and is LOVING IT now!


----------



## POG (May 20, 2004)

Zachariah said:


> 45 years old
> 2/29/2007 = 233lbs, 22% body fat, waist = 40" weekly mileage = 9 miles
> 11/24/2009 = 159lbs, 8% body fat, waist = 31" weekly mileage = 175 miles(road., mtn)
> 
> I went from a barrel gut, to a ripped six pack and is LOVING IT now!


As Muhammad Ali once said: "TOO SKINNY!"


----------



## jarHunter (Mar 20, 2009)

jarHunter said:


> I havent posted on here in a while but im now down to 269 and will be running a 10k this weekend and my second half marathon next weekend. On my way to 230!!


Down to 259 today...


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Now, all you heavy guys learn to keep your metabolism "switch" in the ON position...and you can just toss all your XXXL clothing for good!

From XXL to Small/Medium...


----------

